# Strike on July 4th



## Judge and Jury

Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:

To non-tippers.


----------



## BigJohn

🤣😂😆


----------



## Hexonxonx

No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


----------



## Crbrocks

Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


No it's not 


Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


No it's not


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Crbrocks said:


> No it's not
> 
> No it's not


Depends on the market, praying I can pull out some decent numbers on the 4th myself.


----------



## New guy65

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


I’m sure he would be the first to run one out in front of the bellagios fountains. It’s Vegas what happens there stays there. 

However if you’re going to strike shouldn’t it be done over something that Uber/Lyft actually have control over? Lack of tips probably isnt one of them.


----------



## FL_Steve

We are independent contractors so we can never really strike, just an agreed collective day off at best. The last time there was supposed to be "strike", I joined in and apparently I was the only one. But I doubt I will drive on July 4th, just like I didn't drive Memorial Day. Me no work holiday if me get no extra incentive!


----------



## Grubhubflub




----------



## Hexonxonx

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


I'm making all the money I need doing this. I don't accept low pay offers so I don't come on here or reddit complaining that I got stiffed on a $2.50 McDs order. I'm doing well on DD. You want to strike, do it yourself and be a decent human and don't try guilt others into your schemes.


----------



## Hexonxonx

Crbrocks said:


> No it's not
> 
> No it's not


It is here in Denver. Maybe you need to find a better area.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Hexonxonx said:


> I'm making all the money I need doing this. I don't accept low pay offers so I don't come on here or reddit complaining that I got stiffed on a $2.50 McDs order. I'm doing well on DD. You want to strike, do it yourself and be a decent human and don't try guilt others into your schemes.


Huh? Lol


----------



## Hexonxonx

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Huh? Lol


I believe I typed that out in English.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Hexonxonx said:


> I believe I typed that out in English.


Yeah except your response is a disjointed figment of your imagination. IE a poor grasp of understnding.


----------



## TobyD

I’ll strike with you on the 4th! It’s a perfect day to strike since I wasn’t planning to drive that day anyway. I’ll be too busy lighting explosives with my kids to celebrate that I’m not British!


----------



## Ubreatzdru

[QUOTE="Judge and Jury, post: 7449141, member: ] There just shouldn't be a no tip option. PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## Atavar

Please everyone strike! I need more rides!


----------



## mrwhts

Everyone join in.


----------



## Hexonxonx

Atavar said:


> Please everyone strike! I need more rides!


Thats what happened the last strike. It was a very busy day.


----------



## Discdom

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


What are your demands? Are you striking companies or cheap customers


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Im striking...in a pin-stripe suit


----------



## HonoluluHoku

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Yeah except your response is a disjointed figment of your imagination. IE a poor grasp of understnding.


It made perfect sense to me. What part is confusing to you?


----------



## Rickos69

You cannot analyze the gig economy by putting everyone into the same pot.

Part timers, that simply want, or need to supplement their income while having a full time job and most likely health insurance, and paying Social Security, or are already reitired and collecting pensions, are in an entirely different situation than those that depend solely on driving, whether people or food deliveries for their livelyhoods.
Night and day.
Very difficult to get a part timer to strike.
Just sayin...


----------



## Hexonxonx

Rickos69 said:


> You cannot analyze the gig economy by putting everyone into the same pot.
> 
> Part timers, that simply want, or need to supplement their income while having a full time job and most likely health insurance, and paying Social Security, or are already reitired and collecting pensions, are in an entirely different situation than those that depend solely on driving, whether people or food deliveries for their livelyhoods.
> Night and day.
> Very difficult to get a part timer to strike.
> Just sayin...


I do this full time and you will have a hard time getting me to strike. 

I'm 58 and I don't have a pension, that fell apart when the company I worked for for 26 years sold and the new company had no pension benefit. I sold my house in October to go back to renting an apartment and paid off all my debt. My only bills now are my rent, phone and cable bills and heat. Even if I only make $800 a week which is easy to do, I'm making more than enough to stash money away.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Rickos69 said:


> You cannot analyze the gig economy by putting everyone into the same pot.
> 
> Part timers, that simply want, or need to supplement their income while having a full time job and most likely health insurance, and paying Social Security, or are already reitired and collecting pensions, are in an entirely different situation than those that depend solely on driving, whether people or food deliveries for their livelyhoods.
> Night and day.
> Very difficult to get a part timer to strike.
> Just sayin...


Your statement is 100% correct but somehow everyone always misses the point. I have very little faith in any kind of strike but to each his own. This has nothing to do with whether someone is part time or full time or just looking to make a few bucks. Absolutely no one should be asked to deliver a food order 5+ miles for $2 - $3 with the cost of fuel these days. It should not even be allowed.

So all the guys who crown themselves as the smartest genius because I'm too smart to accept those orders I just decline them and still make good money cause I'm too smart their point is mute. If my neighbor asked me drop them off at the train station for $2 I don't consider myself a genius just because I have enough sense to say "Hell No."


----------



## Rickos69

@Hexonxonx & @ThrowInTheTowel
My answer to both your posts is the same.
You are both correct, and in the end, everyone has his/her own valid opinion and viewpoint which noone else may have realized exists until it is actually put forward.


----------



## smithers54

with the price of gas its not even worth doing gig work. Guaranteed after all expenses ect you have made pennies you willies thank me later...holidays are the slowest anyways


----------



## rideshareapphero

Strike or no strike it's absolutely appalling how anyone in their right mind accepts $3 or $4 orders when gas prices are almost $5/g, even if they're new to the gig I find it really hard to believe and I know for sure there is people out there taking those orders, sometimes I just think new drivers just think that if they don't accept orders they'll get in trouble or something.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

rideshareapphero said:


> sometimes I just think new drivers just think that if they don't accept orders they'll get in trouble or something.


This & they're probably chasing status for whichever RS thief that they chose to "contract" for. (in their brand new Camry...)


----------



## Alltel77

I don't take those orders so I guess I'm on strike all the time and no need for a union of bottom feeders. There's plenty of dumb drivers who still take those orders.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


I’ve been on strike for months 👍


----------



## New guy65

Alltel77 said:


> I don't take those orders so I guess I'm on strike all the time and no need for a union of bottom feeders. There's plenty of dumb drivers who still take those orders.


The bottom feeders are probably the r ones who want a union the most. It’s self perpetuating it would just bring in more bottom feeders who would **** it up for drivers who know how to play the game


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company.


Scabby the Rat is disappointed.


----------



## New guy65

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Scabby the Rat is disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 660521


I love those things. The one with the cat holding the bag of money is my favorite


----------



## Uber's Guber

Judge and Jury said:


> Strike on July 4th


The only strike I'll be doing on July 4th is the strike of a match to light a fuse on some fireworks.


----------



## Nats121

th


----------



## Nats121

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Your statement is 100% correct but somehow everyone always misses the point. I have very little faith in any kind of strike but to each his own. This has nothing to do with whether someone is part time or full time or just looking to make a few bucks. Absolutely no one should be asked to deliver a food order 5+ miles for $2 - $3 with the cost of fuel these days. It should not even be allowed.
> 
> So all the guys who crown themselves as the smartest genius because I'm too smart to accept those orders I just decline them and still make good money cause I'm too smart their point is mute. If my neighbor asked me drop them off at the train station for $2 I don't consider myself a genius just because I have enough sense to say "Hell No."


Too many poorly planned, half-baked "strikes" or whatever you want to call them can result in the public tuning them out the way they tune out car alarms.

I'm 1000% in favor of drivers getting together and protesting these scam outfits so long as it's done CORRECTLY. That means good planning with clear messages like the May 2019 protest in California.

It was a big success despite the small number of drivers who participated. It got the attention of the media and the politicians and was an important catalyst for the passage of AB5.

Forget about disrupting Uber. It isn't necessary and it's close to impossible anyway.


----------



## Nats121

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


The May 2019 protest in California proved it's NOT impossible. Despite the fact that only a small percentage of drivers participated it was a success because it was well-planned and had a clear message that got the attention of the media and the politicians. It was an important catalyst for the passage of AB5 in CA.


----------



## Nats121

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> If my neighbor asked me drop them off at the train station for $2 I don't consider myself a genius just because I have enough sense to say "Hell No."


The fact is you wouldn't offer your neighbor an insultingly low amount of money to perform a task and neither would these gig companies if they had to face their drivers in person. Do you think the shitheads at these companies would offer a driver $2 to deliver food 8 miles in heavy traffic if they had to do it to the driver's face? No freaking way would they do that.

It's easy to offer drivers payouts that are worse than insulting when you can hide behind an algorithm.

This is why I've said the people at these gig companies are both unethical and cowards.


----------



## Hexonxonx

This is just poorly planned as usual. Where would anyone strike to be seen by media? Every city would have to plan on where to gather. If you're just going to sit home and do nothing, it will do nothing. Nothing is exactly what's going to happen on this thing that I won't even call a strike.


----------



## ColonyMark

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


😲 I don’t think he would get the kind of attention he wants


----------



## ColonyMark

Grubhubflub said:


> View attachment 660357


Newman!


----------



## Alltel77

I went on strike for today , did one delivery then decided to go home after declining about 50 offers. 
One restaurant I declined were all immediately picked up , some going over 15 miles for $8 . Plenty of third world workers running around doing this for pennies and Uber loves them so your strike won't do anything. It's like their own little ride share sweatshop.


----------



## Nats121

Alltel77 said:


> I went on strike for today , did one delivery then decided to go home after declining about 50 offers.
> One restaurant I declined were all immediately picked up , some going over 15 miles for $8 . Plenty of third world workers running around doing this for pennies and Uber loves them so your strike won't do anything. It's like their own little ride share sweatshop.


You don't truly know what happened with those orders. Most likely they were sent out as doubles or parts of doubles and/or the payouts were increased after you and other drivers declined them. If you happened to see a driver pick one up there's a very real possibility he already has another order in his car or will head to another restaurant to pick up the second order.

The drivers aren't as clueless as you make them out to be. The fact you had to decline 50 offers in a row indicates there's plenty of "cherrypicking" going on in your market as well as mine.

As far as strikes not doing anything take a look at NYC, Seattle, and CA. None of those changes would have occurred if drivers hadn't engaged in protests.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Nats121 said:


> You don't truly know what happened with those orders. Most likely they were sent out as doubles or parts of doubles and/or the payouts were increased after you and other drivers declined them. If you happened to see a driver pick one up there's a very real possibility he already has another order in his car or will head to another restaurant to pick up the second order.
> 
> The drivers aren't as clueless as you make them out to be. The fact you had to decline 50 offers in a row indicates there's plenty of "cherrypicking" going on in your market as well as mine.
> 
> As far as strikes not doing anything take a look at NYC, Seattle, and CA. None of those changes would have occurred if drivers hadn't engaged in protests.


what good is change if all they do is move the goal post? IMO you either do the job and game it as best as possible or you hit the bricks.


----------



## Nats121

Discdom said:


> What are your demands? Are you striking companies or cheap customers


They're striking the companies because there's no way the companies should be allowed to dump so much of the burden of paying the drivers onto the customers.

Tips should be a supplement not a substitute for reasonable payouts by the companies.


----------



## Nats121

Hexonxonx said:


> This is just poorly planned as usual. Where would anyone strike to be seen by media? Every city would have to plan on where to gather. If you're just going to sit home and do nothing, it will do nothing. Nothing is exactly what's going to happen on this thing that I won't even call a strike.


Because the SEC allowed Uber under pains and penalty of perjury to laughingly claim drivers are their "customers" on their IPO prospectus, it's not a "strike", it's a boycott or protest.

Because it's a boycott any claims that collective action by drivers violate anti-trust laws should be total BS.

As consumers drivers have every right to engage in collective action against their "service providers".


----------



## Nats121

Whosyourdaddy said:


> what good is change if all they do is move the goal post? IMO you either do the job and game it as best as possible or you hit the bricks.


"Moving the goal post"?

The goal posts can't be moved if the govt mandates minimum pay requirements and maximum take rates by the companies.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Nats121 said:


> "Moving the goal post"?
> 
> The goal posts can't be moved if the govt mandates minimum pay requirements and maximum take rates by the companies.


so you believe that the govt has our best interests? wake up. EVERYONE IS ON THE TAKE If uber was doing to rich people ,what they are and have been doing to drivers. They would have put in regulations to stop their bs on day ONE.


----------



## Nats121

Whosyourdaddy said:


> so you believe that the govt has our best interests? wake up. EVERYONE IS ON THE TAKE If uber was doing to rich people ,what they are and have been doing to drivers. They would have put in regulations to stop their bs on day ONE.


Govt corruption is a different topic I'm not gonna get into.

Corruption or not there are politicians who are opposed to exploitation of workers and are willing to do something about it. The drivers of Seattle and Washington state will be getting hefty pay raises this year as a result of new govt regulations.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Nats121 said:


> Govt corruption is a different topic I'm not gonna get into.
> 
> Corruption or not there are politicians who are opposed to exploitation of workers and are willing to do something about it. The drivers of Seattle and Washington state will be getting hefty pay raises this year as a result of new govt regulations.


yeah and uber will just move the goal post


----------



## Nats121

Whosyourdaddy said:


> yeah and uber will just move the goal post


You can't move goals posts that are put up by the govt. 

If the govt were to mandate $2 per mile and .50 per minute pay rates that's what companies would pay the drivers, end of story.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Nats121 said:


> You can't move goals posts that are put up by the govt.
> 
> If the govt were to mandate $2 per mile and .50 per minute pay rates that's what companies would pay the drivers, end of story.


Sorry, i dont agree that is not the end of the story. We can agree to disagree..moving on now.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

rideshareapphero said:


> Strike or no strike it's absolutely appalling how anyone in their right mind accepts $3 or $4 orders when gas prices are almost $5/g, even if they're new to the gig I find it really hard to believe and I know for sure there is people out there taking those orders, sometimes I just think new drivers just think that if they don't accept orders they'll get in trouble or something.


I have to agree with you cause there is no other logical explanation that could explain such behavior. Even if your not the sharpest knife in the drawer you would have to see your losing money taking $3 deliveries. Maybe they think the algorithm will reward them later for taking one for the team? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alltel77

Nats121 said:


> You don't truly know what happened with those orders. Most likely they were sent out as doubles or parts of doubles and/or the payouts were increased after you and other drivers declined them. If you happened to see a driver pick one up there's a very real possibility he already has another order in his car or will head to another restaurant to pick up the second order.
> 
> The drivers aren't as clueless as you make them out to be. The fact you had to decline 50 offers in a row indicates there's plenty of "cherrypicking" going on in your market as well as mine.
> 
> As far as strikes not doing anything take a look at NYC, Seattle, and CA. None of those changes would have occurred if drivers hadn't engaged in protests.


Arriving within 3 minutes it probably added 10 cents and even if it was a double going 15 miles, not worth it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Nats121 said:


> The fact is you wouldn't offer your neighbor an insultingly low amount of money to perform a task and neither would these gig companies if they had to face their drivers in person. Do you think the shitheads at these companies would offer a driver $2 to deliver food 8 miles in heavy traffic if they had to do it to the driver's face? No freaking way would they do that.
> 
> It's easy to offer drivers payouts that are worse than insulting when you can hide behind an algorithm.
> 
> This is why I've said the people at these gig companies are both unethical and cowards.


I'm afraid you might be right on that one. I guess that's a good thing it's not done face to face. Assault and Battery charges would be up 600% nationwide.


----------



## Discdom

Nats121 said:


> They're striking the companies because there's no way the companies should be allowed to dump so much of the burden of paying the drivers onto the customers.
> 
> Tips should be a supplement not a substitute for reasonable payouts by the companies.


If you want rights and fairness go deliver for dominos or Amazon. The reason the payouts are so low is because other drivers are ok with it. If a low $$$ amount comes up on the screen dint take it. Wait for a good one. Every time you decline the offer is sent to another driver that will take it. The real strike is to get customers to stop using the apps. Tell all customers to strike on July 4th. Tell them to have huge BBQ at home. Another way to get attention is to go on the apps and decline everything. All offers If all drivers did that it would be more effective than just taking the day off and not going online


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Nats121 said:


> "Moving the goal post"?
> 
> The goal posts can't be moved if the govt mandates minimum pay requirements and maximum take rates by the companies.


I have to be honest. Even if the government wanted to help and I believe they have no desire to do so, they would have to have a true understanding of what Uber/Lyft are doing. There is so much trickery going on with driver's pay, surge, inconsistent changing prices for riders, and secret algorithms protected by patents. Only if they had access to all this information they could easily open that can of worms.


----------



## Discdom

Nats121 said:


> You don't truly know what happened with those orders. Most likely they were sent out as doubles or parts of doubles and/or the payouts were increased after you and other drivers declined them. If you happened to see a driver pick one up there's a very real possibility he already has another order in his car or will head to another restaurant to pick up the second order.
> 
> The drivers aren't as clueless as you make them out to be. The fact you had to decline 50 offers in a row indicates there's plenty of "cherrypicking" going on in your market as well as mine.
> 
> As far as strikes not doing anything take a look at NYC, Seattle, and CA. None of those changes would have occurred if drivers hadn't engaged in protests.


California is worse off because of the strike. The gig companies get away with more now


----------



## Nats121

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I guess that's a good thing it's not done face to face. Assault and Battery charges would be up 600% nationwide.


There wouldn't be much in the way of A&B because the sociopathic geeks at Uber HQ are too cowardly to insult the drivers to their face. Thus they wouldn't make insulting offers.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Discdom said:


> If you want rights and fairness go deliver for dominos or Amazon. The reason the payouts are so low is because other drivers are ok with it. If a low $$$ amount comes up on the screen dint take it. Wait for a good one. Every time you decline the offer is sent to another driver that will take it. The real strike is to get customers to stop using the apps. Tell all customers to strike on July 4th. Tell them to have huge BBQ at home. Another way to get attention is to go on the apps and decline everything. All offers If all drivers did that it would be more effective than just taking the day off and not going online


There are limits to everything including stupidity. Unfortunately sometimes the government has to protect people from themselves. That is why we have a federal and state minimum wage because the government knows that there are idiots out here who would work for $3 per hour and companies would take advantage of them and profit by paying less taxes also. Just because people are dumb enough to do it doesn't mean it's legal or that you should be allowed to profit from it.


----------



## Nats121

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I have to be honest. Even if the government wanted to help and I believe they have no desire to do so, they would have to have a true understanding of what Uber/Lyft are doing. There is so much trickery going on with driver's pay, surge, inconsistent changing prices for riders, and secret algorithms protected by patents. Only if they had access to all this information they could easily open that can of worms.


You're correct, the govt definitely needs an education on how this business works and few if any know including the judges who have to decide cases. 

Driver-advocates will need to educate them.

Having said the above, even with their lack of knowledge some progress is being made. Look at Seattle.


----------



## Nats121

Discdom said:


> California is worse off because of the strike. The gig companies get away with more now


No they don't. They're looking over their shoulders a lot more now than they ever did before AB5 was passed.


----------



## Nats121

Alltel77 said:


> Arriving within 3 minutes it probably added 10 cents and even if it was a double going 15 miles, not worth it.


I seldom accept offers under $4 per mile because of the traffic and parking issues in my market.

However, if business was really slow and traffic was really light and I felt I could do both and get back to my area in an hour I'd be tempted to accept both if the payout was at least $16

When business is very slow there are times when you've got to bite the bullet and lower your financial demands. Grossing $16 per hour to drive 30 miles roundtrip before gas is crappy but it's better than sitting idle and making nothing.


----------



## Alltel77

Nats121 said:


> I seldom accept offers under $4 per mile because of the traffic and parking issues in my market.
> 
> However, if business was really slow and traffic was really light and I felt I could do both and get back to my area in an hour I'd be tempted to accept both if the payout was at least $16
> 
> When business is very slow there are times when you've got to bite the bullet and lower your financial demands. Grossing $16 per hour to drive 30 miles roundtrip before gas is crappy but it's better than sitting idle and making nothing.


Well to each his/her own but I certainly would never accept anything like this. Beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Seamus

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I have to be honest. Even if the government wanted to help and I believe they have no desire to do so, they would have to have a true understanding of what Uber/Lyft are doing. There is so much trickery going on with driver's pay, surge, inconsistent changing prices for riders, and secret algorithms protected by patents. Only if they had access to all this information they could easily open that can of worms.


NYC has the TLC regulating Uber and Lyft. They are very familiar with the industry. Not sure why more Liberal cities don’t regulate them like NYC does.


----------



## Seamus

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> So all the guys who crown themselves as the smartest genius because I'm too smart to accept those orders I just decline them and still make good money cause I'm too smart their point is mute


Well you don’t have to be smart to not take those orders, you just have to be “not stupid”.


----------



## Nats121

Alltel77 said:


> View attachment 660697
> 
> 
> Well to each his/her own but I certainly would never accept anything like this. Beyond ridiculous.


 I wouldn't accept that no matter how slow business is.

The only way I'd accept it would be if turning it down meant the loss of a $100 Quest.


----------



## Nats121

Seamus said:


> NYC has the TLC regulating Uber and Lyft. They are very familiar with the industry. Not sure why more Liberal cities don’t regulate them like NYC does.


Thanks to heavy "lobbying" by Uber various state govts took preemptive action to strip municipalities of the power to regulate TLCs. I think Texas was one of the states that did that.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


Realize you posted in late May.

By now you have had time to reach the fountains.

Curious: Were you able to pollute the waters and escape without being arrested. Did your protest sign impede your escape?

Seems to me profitable drivers want to be left alone while unprofitable drivers are always clamoring for actions for protection from their personal decisions.


----------



## Judge and Jury

New guy65 said:


> I’m sure he would be the first to run one out in front of the bellagios fountains. It’s Vegas what happens there stays there.
> 
> However if you’re going to strike shouldn’t it be done over something that Uber/Lyft actually have control over? Lack of tips probably isnt one of them.


Lol.

My op was facetious.

My main method of a job action/strike is to use the decline button.

Seems I, along with countless others, am conducting job actions many times every day.


FL_Steve said:


> We are independent contractors so we can never really strike, just an agreed collective day off at best. The last time there was supposed to be "strike", I joined in and apparently I was the only one. But I doubt I will drive on July 4th, just like I didn't drive Memorial Day. Me no work holiday if me get no extra incentive!


My post was a joke.

You actually participated in a job action?

Not enough drivers even know that strikes are being advertised.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depends on the market, praying I can pull out some decent numbers on the 4th myself.


Yep.

High end barbeque restaurants gonna be busy for take-out for those who don't wanna clean the grill afterwords.

Or don't know how to cook unless it can be heated up in the microwave. (That includes me.)


----------



## Judge and Jury

Rickos69 said:


> You cannot analyze the gig economy by putting everyone into the same pot.
> 
> Part timers, that simply want, or need to supplement their income while having a full time job and most likely health insurance, and paying Social Security, or are already reitired and collecting pensions, are in an entirely different situation than those that depend solely on driving, whether people or food deliveries for their livelyhoods.
> Night and day.
> Very difficult to get a part timer to strike.
> Just sayin...


Regarding full timers:
Profitable contractors want to be left alone;
While unprofitable contractors are begging for protection.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Grubhubflub said:


> View attachment 660357


Facetious op.

Surprised you are still posting. Thought all the delivery apps deactivated you. But that was long ago.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Judge and Jury said:


> Realize you posted in late May.
> 
> By now you have had time to reach the fountains.
> 
> Curious: Were you able to pollute the waters and escape without being arrested. Did your protest sign impede your escape?
> 
> Seems to me profitable drivers want to be left alone while unprofitable drivers are always clamoring for actions for protection from their personal decisions.


Keep your day job your prospects as a comedian are tenuous at best 👌


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Huh? Lol


Seems hexonxonx is stating that he is content with the current situation.

Further, that he disagrees with your opinion.

Pretty easy to decipher.

Lol.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Yeah except your response is a disjointed figment of your imagination. IE a poor grasp of understnding.


Haha!

His opinion is plainly stated.

Seems your bias is clouding your comprehension.

If you read between the lines, he is telling you to STFU and go away.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Discdom said:


> What are your demands? Are you striking companies or cheap customers


Both.

However;

My major demand is that all drivers in my region be deactivated, except, for myself, of course.

Would make cherry picking so much more efficient.


----------



## Judge and Jury

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Your statement is 100% correct but somehow everyone always misses the point. I have very little faith in any kind of strike but to each his own. This has nothing to do with whether someone is part time or full time or just looking to make a few bucks. Absolutely no one should be asked to deliver a food order 5+ miles for $2 - $3 with the cost of fuel these days. It should not even be allowed.
> 
> So all the guys who crown themselves as the smartest genius because I'm too smart to accept those orders I just decline them and still make good money cause I'm too smart their point is mute. If my neighbor asked me drop them off at the train station for $2 I don't consider myself a genius just because I have enough sense to say "Hell No."


Agreed.

The decline button is a driver's most profitable tool.


----------



## Judge and Jury

smithers54 said:


> with the price of gas its not even worth doing gig work. Guaranteed after all expenses ect you have made pennies you willies thank me later...holidays are the slowest anyways


So,

You were unprofitable and your best advice is to give up?

Experiment, learn and adapt. The Way to profitability.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Alltel77 said:


> I don't take those orders so I guess I'm on strike all the time and no need for a union of bottom feeders. There's plenty of dumb drivers who still take those orders.


It's the bottom feeders clamoring for employee status and unions.

Seems some day the profitable drivers will be smothered by the lamentations of the unprofitable drivers. 

This happened in California. AB5 was passed by the state legislature, making drivers part time employees with no control over their schedules or Acceptance Rate.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


Scab?

IC's ain't employees nor union members.

So, you gonna set up a picket line in front of the Cheese Cake Factory?

What's that old saying?

Find a real job.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Keep your day job your prospects as a comedian are tenuous at best 👌


lol:
So, profitable driver
Or,

Unprofitable driver clamoring for government protection?


----------



## Alltel77

Judge and Jury said:


> It's the bottom feeders clamoring for employee status and unions.


Yes, I know that's what I'm meant. Anyplace I've worked that was trying to "unionize" it was ALWAYS dead weight bottom feeders who were all for it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Seamus said:


> NYC has the TLC regulating Uber and Lyft. They are very familiar with the industry. Not sure why more Liberal cities don’t regulate them like NYC does.


I think the TLC in nyc is largely exclusive to the business, and San Francisco as well. I think the original reasons had more to do with a medallion system for revenue and traffic control.

Other cities DO have their own versions of tlcs and medallion systems, but nowhere near the extent of nyc / sf.

They dont typically have the same constraints as the island cities, and it became literally impossible to police a system of rogue drivers. Although they do try, it wont be possible to keep track of unmarked vehicles.

I mean as far as pay goes, with the exception of California, the government doesn't want to get involved with negotiating mileage reimbursement or contract labor.

So just like the delivery drivers get screwed over mostly for gas and time, so do truck drivers. A whole industry paid by the mile but nothing for delays, stuck in traffic, loading / unloading or wait times.

So there's a reason there's a shortage of truck drivers yet people will accept $2 delivery offers, because the perceived risk / reward seems favorable to enough people and not enough public interest to change the pay structure for contracted "workers".


----------



## Judge and Jury

Grubhubflub said:


> View attachment 660357


Seems your usual response.

No recognition of humor or satire.

Plus you deliver at 1.2 miles per dollar.

Haha!


----------



## Seamus

jaxbeachrides said:


> and it became literally impossible to police a system of rogue drivers. Although they do try, it wont be possible to keep track of unmarked vehicles.


Just pointing out any city could if they wanted to. In NYC each Uber Driver must have:

Commercial Insurance.
TLC License.
TLC Plates.
Other requirements as well. Uber drivers must have TLC plates and that is the effective tracking of all drivers. No one without TLC plates can pick up in NYC and they have undercover investigators all over.

TLC has their own enforcement arm, violations court and final decision making.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Most of the larger cities have similar rules. 

But nowhere near that level of enforcement.

Although theres alot of things under increased scrutiny in densely populated areas.

I guess the northeast and California typically have the most regulation as they are the most established, financially and government wise.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Judge and Jury said:


> Plus you deliver at 1.2 miles per dollar.!


Your mom delivers at 1.2 miles per dollar.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Grubhubflub said:


> Your mom delivers at 1.2 miles per dollar.


From driveway until return:

2019: .92 per mile
2020: 1.09 per mile
2021: 2.23 per mile

Experiment, learn and adapt.

By the way, my mother died of a stroke three months ago. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Judge and Jury said:


> 2019: .92 per mile
> 2020: 1.09 per mile
> 2021: 2.23 per mile


Where did you pull these numbers out from?


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Income ÷ miles = per mile average  

Serious tho, this is meaningful if you use an Escalade.

If you could make $200-300+ plus every day, the mileage, or per mile average, would not be so critical.


----------



## Grubhubflub

jaxbeachrides said:


> Income ÷ miles = per mile average
> 
> Serious tho, this is meaningful if you use an Escalade.
> 
> If you could make $200-300+ plus every day, the mileage, or per mile average, would not be so critical.


??


----------



## mrwhts

Judge and Jury said:


> From driveway until return:
> 
> 2019: .92 per mile
> 2020: 1.09 per mile
> 2021: 2.23 per mile
> 
> Experiment, learn and adapt.
> 
> By the way, my mother died of a stroke three months ago. Thanks for the reminder.


LOL as they get older the math skills go down.


----------



## Rickos69

Why strike? Once every couple weeks DD is down anyway. Like last night. When they sent you an offer, you saw the pay, for the map you saw the deep blue ocean, and for the miles, nothing.
So since there was no way I was going to accept any blind delieveries, I went home.
My understanding is that this issue was nationwide, support was swamped, and they put on a recording that they have an issue and are working on it.

Edit : I hear the issues are continuing into this morning.

My question is whether this was a general rehersal for hiding information when you are not an ant in good standing acceptance wise...which got out of hand.


----------



## Seamus

Rickos69 said:


> Why strike? Once every couple weeks DD is down anyway. Like last night. When they sent you an offer, you saw the pay, for the map you saw the deep blue ocean, and for the miles, nothing.
> So since there was no way I was going to accept any blind delieveries, I went home.
> My understanding is that this issue was nationwide, support was swamped, and they put on a recording that they have an issue and are working on it.
> 
> Edit : I hear the issues are continuing into this morning.
> 
> My question is whether this was a general rehersal for hiding information when you are not an ant in good standing acceptance wise...which got out of hand.


Could they possibly be so stupid that they think hiding the information will _increase_ pickups? My AR would go to 0%. 

_Thanks Alex, I’ll take “what apps in addition to UberEats have been deleted from my phone” for $1000!_


----------



## ColonyMark

smithers54 said:


> with the price of gas its not even worth doing gig work. Guaranteed after all expenses ect you have made pennies you willies thank me later...holidays are the slowest anyways


Yep, I just paid the highest gas price in my life yesterday. And I’ve been around for a while. $4.50, in the Dallas suburbs. $70 to fill up. I know it’s higher in other parts of the country. Texas typically has lower gas prices because we are close to refineries.


----------



## reg barclay

Rickos69 said:


> Why strike? Once every couple weeks DD is down anyway. Like last night. When they sent you an offer, you saw the pay, for the map you saw the deep blue ocean, and for the miles, nothing.
> So since there was no way I was going to accept any blind delieveries, I went home.
> My understanding is that this issue was nationwide, support was swamped, and they put on a recording that they have an issue and are working on it.
> 
> Edit : I hear the issues are continuing into this morning.
> 
> My question is whether this was a general rehersal for hiding information when you are not an ant in good standing acceptance wise...which got out of hand.


I had a couple of times recently where DD didn't show miles. But I don't think it was every ping. In such cases I go out of the main screen, tap on the floating widget, and use the delivery address to estimate miles.


----------



## ColonyMark

rideshareapphero said:


> Strike or no strike it's absolutely appalling how anyone in their right mind accepts $3 or $4 orders when gas prices are almost $5/g, even if they're new to the gig I find it really hard to believe and I know for sure there is people out there taking those orders, sometimes I just think new drivers just think that if they don't accept orders they'll get in trouble or something.


I think new drivers believe that customers will tip after the delivery. They don’t realize that if the customer doesn’t tip up front, they probably aren’t going to tip at all.


----------



## reg barclay

ColonyMark said:


> Yep, I just paid the highest gas price in my life yesterday. And I’ve been around for a while. $4.50, in the Dallas suburbs. $70 to fill up. I know it’s higher in other parts of the country. Texas typically has lower gas prices because we are close to refineries.


I'm close to the border of NY/NJ. We're at about $4.75 in NJ and $5.00 in NY.

I drive a 2 door subcompact for delivery. I'm spending a similar amount on gas as if I'd been driving a large SUV two years ago.


----------



## Rickos69

reg barclay said:


> I had a couple of times recently where DD didn't show miles. But I don't think it was every ping. In such cases I go out of the main screen, tap on the floating widget, and use the delivery address to estimate miles.


It had happened to me as well, on a sporadic basis. Yesterday, once it started, it was all pings. I started around 5, so I did 2 deliveries, I would say it began around 6:15 - 6:30 Chicago time.


----------



## Grubhubflub

rideshareapphero said:


> Strike or no strike it's absolutely appalling how anyone in their right mind accepts $3 or $4 orders when gas prices are almost $5/g


For real, man. All they see is money coming in. 
They don't see money going out. It's also horrifying that customers have the nerve to make such requests. People like that have no soul.


----------



## Nats121

Grubhubflub said:


> For real, man. All they see is money coming in.
> They don't see money going out. It's also horrifying that customers have the nerve to make such requests. People like that have no soul.


The people at Uber, Doordash, and Grubhub are the true villains here when it comes to having no soul. They're the ones who use Top Secret algorithms to cut, cut, cut driver pay.

In my market the minimum payouts are Uber ($2.00 single order / $1.50 double orders) Doordash ($2.25 single / $2.00 double) and Grubhub ($3.00 single / ? double).

As many of you have noticed minimum payout deliveries are getting longer and longer. A $2.00 payout for Eats used to be under 2 miles but is now being offered for 3.5 mile deliveries. The same has happened with DD and GH.

Non-tipping / bad-tipping customers suck but the real issue is that the companies are dumping way too much of the burden of paying the drivers onto the customers. Tips are supposed to be a supplement not a substitute for reasonable payouts by the companies. The message to the greedy companies should be PAY UP!


----------



## New guy65

Nats121 said:


> The people at Uber, Doordash, and Grubhub are the true villains here when it comes to having no soul. They're the ones who use Top Secret algorithms to cut, cut, cut driver pay.
> 
> In my market the minimum payouts are Uber ($2.00 single order / $1.50 double orders) Doordash ($2.25 single / $2.00 double) and Grubhub ($3.00 single / ? double).
> 
> As many of you have noticed minimum payout deliveries are getting longer and longer. A $2.00 payout for Eats used to be under 2 miles but is now being offered for 3.5 mile deliveries. The same has happened with DD and GH.
> 
> Non-tipping / bad-tipping customers suck but the real issue is that the companies are dumping way too much of the burden of paying the drivers onto the customers. Tips are supposed to be a supplement not a substitute for reasonable payouts by the companies. The message to the greedy companies should be PAY UP!


Uber has been sending a lot more requests from retail places. They seldom pay more than $6 an hour. It seems like the stores batch them for pickups at certain time windows. I’ve never accepted one and never plan to. I only wish there was an option to not be sent any delivery order that isn’t dood


----------



## Seamus

Read and Research and you will clearly understand what is going on and why it will NEVER improve for many drivers. A small percentage of drivers will continue to figure out how to make it work for them. Ever since Uber and DD went public in 2019 these days have been fast approaching.

Uber, DD, and all these gigs used to raise piles of investor capital on the PROMISE of some day being profitable. Even when they are unprofitable (for a wide variety of reasons) they could raise cash. When they went public, now they have stockholders to answer to and no means of raising a large amount of cash except thru profitability and stock sales.

It has finally, after years of pissing money away, come time for them to "pay the piper". The chickens have come home to roost and they aren't performing profitably yet despite the promises to stockholders. The free money train is ending.

Stockholders/investors demand profit and won't respond on promises anymore. Uber burns thru cash at an alarming rate. After looking at Q1 2022 cash on hand and the cash burn rate it is clear they only have this year and next to get profitable or they're done. This has made this year the year the tide MUST turn into profitability.

Their current business model is a failure. This isn't financial rocket science, they can only possibly become profitable by:

Getting more from Restaurants.
Getting more from Customers.
Giving less to Drivers.
Since their current business model can't work for all the parties involved, the easiest of the parties for them to keep taking from is Drivers. Drivers are the weak link in their chain as we are the most powerless to have the same impact to them as Restaurants and Customers do. As long as they can keep finding new drivers to cover all the ones that quit, this will continue to be worse and worse for drivers. They are hell bent on becoming profitable by beating every last cent they can out of the drivers. Not good.

In the long run the continued beat down of drivers can't work. They must reorganize their business model to a plan that works for everyone. However, we are a loooong way from that right now.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Mostly also they are burning revenue through worthless promotions that the cheap customers are using only to get free food.

I get constant promo offers from all of the gig companies.

I got a chick fil a offer for shaquita the other day for like 15 items and no tip. I accepted the order just so I could cancel it. One sandwich, 7 small lemonades and 7 small fries, for her 7 kids. 10 miles no tip.

Goddamnit shaquita, goto the grocery store, buy a sack of potatoes, a packet of kool aid and make the shit yourself. Instead she's using a promo code to waste $20 on junk food, losing money for the company and the driver.

The companies are catering to "customers" like this.


----------



## reg barclay

At this point most of the pay is tips. So essentially, it's a system of each customer putting up how much they're willing to pay, and drivers choosing whether they're willing to accept.


----------



## Hexonxonx

DoorDash said in the letter to investors the day they went public was that the only thing keeping them from being profitable was the current dasher pay model. Basically, they would have to stop paying us to become profitable.


----------



## New guy65

Hexonxonx said:


> DoorDash said in the letter to investors the day they went public was that the only thing keeping them from being profitable was the current dasher pay model. Basically, they would have to stop paying us to become profitable.


It’s probably difficult to find a company that wouldn’t be profitable if it didn’t have to pay anyone to work


----------



## Grubhubflub

reg barclay said:


> At this point most of the pay is tips. So essentially, it's a system of each customer putting up how much they're willing to pay, and drivers choosing whether they're willing to accept.


That's how it's always been. These companies are paying us like servers in a restaurant.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Hexonxonx said:


> DoorDash said in the letter to investors the day they went public was that the only thing keeping them from being profitable was the current dasher pay model. Basically, they would have to stop paying us to become profitable.


Well, that should have been a red flag. A company that relies on free labor to turn a profit is not a company worth investing in.


----------



## Seamus

jaxbeachrides said:


> Mostly also they are burning revenue through worthless promotions that the cheap customers are using only to get free food.
> 
> I get constant promo offers from all of the gig companies.
> 
> I got a chick fil a offer for shaquita the other day for like 15 items and no tip. I accepted the order just so I could cancel it. One sandwich, 7 small lemonades and 7 small fries, for her 7 kids. 10 miles no tip.
> 
> Goddamnit shaquita, goto the grocery store, buy a sack of potatoes, a packet of kool aid and make the shit yourself. Instead she's using a promo code to waste $20 on junk food, losing money for the company and the driver.
> 
> The companies are catering to "customers" like this.


Goes far beyond that. 2021 LOSS $468 million. That, on $488 BILLION gross revenue. Pretty pathetic!


----------



## jaxbeachrides

What really gets crazy is that as revenue goes up, so do losses. The more money they make, the more they lose.

If they stopped trying to make money, they would lose less.

Trying to describe it is like teaching someone how to wipe their ass with their elbows.


----------



## Nats121

Grubhubflub said:


> That's how it's always been. These companies are paying us like servers in a restaurant.


In the early days the pay was much higher. Then came the pay cuts...


----------



## FaustDave

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


It’s not a real job.. it’s meant to supplement your income.. when I used to Uber it was an extra 50k a year as a part time job and they didn’t tip back then.. in my state it pays very well in Mass. protests do nothing but cost yourself money


----------



## Piingmiki

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


i couldn’t agree more!


----------



## FaustDave

Nats121 said:


> In the early days the pay was much higher. Then came the pay cuts...


I just drove 4 hours a night when bars are open in a town and made like 300.00 a night without tips so I can’t complain.. Mass pays higher than a lot of other states! Rhode Island pays much less! It goes per state


----------



## stimps90

When will all you guys finally get organised and just all quit for a week. Or simply not accept any job under $9. Or something. U can't just keep this scab company just keep laughing at you all, pitching you all against each other, with this clever scam they got going on. Or just get out. ( i did)


----------



## Taxi818

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Idaho Uber

I support this strike and encourage it completely. Please everyone take July 4th of, especially in the Boise area! More for me.


----------



## Goodellsux

Count me in. I’ll be striking on the golf course


----------



## Magic Dancer

Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


That's why it is a good time strike.


----------



## Judgeetox

When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.

you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


----------



## Magic Dancer

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


I'm in! Hot dog, anyone?


----------



## oldretiredguy

It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER. 

Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges. 

The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


----------



## Ebo

New guy65 said:


> I’m sure he would be the first to run one out in front of the bellagios fountains. It’s Vegas what happens there stays there.
> 
> However if you’re going to strike shouldn’t it be done over something that Uber/Lyft actually have control over? Lack of tips probably isnt one of them.


If you were going to strike it should be about the cut Uber takes or the app or the fact you drive 20 minutes for a call that lasts 5 minutes or the customer pays half the bridge toll while you pay the return trip " non city drivers!


----------



## donh

When are people going to realize that union organizations are what’s ruining the rideshare platform. 
my earnings peaked in 2018. Dropping steadily since rideshare unions began.
it’s funny that here in seattle the Union that took up the mantle and started a driver Union for rideshare is the teamsters. It’s like the drivers that sign up don’t remember back when the teamsters were using every trick in the book to eradicate us. 
now they are doing it by convincing drivers to turn ride share into a cab company.
As yet the only thing that happens because of the union of any value whatsoever is the safe sick time bullshit. 
but honestly I’d way rather go back to exactly how the system worked in 2018 when I made enough money that I could afford to take days off when I needed. 
now I have to work six days to earn what I once earned in three. If I didn’t truly enjoy the work itself so much I would have quit . Now I’m just invested and am hoping to see an improvement as fewer and fewer drivers are able to make a living at it.


----------



## donh

Ebo said:


> If you were going to strike it should be about the cut Uber takes or the app or the fact you drive 20 minutes for a call that lasts 5 minutes or the customer pays half the bridge toll while you pay the return trip " non city drivers!


I simply don’t accept trips that take more than ten minutes to reach. 
ten minutes and three miles are my max. You have to set rules. That being said as an XL driver that regularly gets ride requests from ridiculously far away pick up points I generally run at an average of 65% acceptance rate. Which means that none of the lame perks on the Uber pro reward system matter to me as I will never have the necessary acceptance rate to qualify. I feel I’m probably better off in the long run because I’m completely indifferent about it now.


----------



## Uber 1

Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


That's why it has to happen then.... Make them hurt $$ wise

Have to grab them by the nuts and squeeze and twist!

Well graphic but you get the point!
:-0

I'm all in for a strike let's do this thing

If you need to earn money that day drive a different app deliver food or something but we have to set an example at some point work at one app at a time!

If anybody has the same feelings and wants to do something about it feel free to PM me

Andy


----------



## Grubhubflub

Nats121 said:


> In the early days the pay was much higher. Then came the pay cuts...


Yeah, the base pay was higher but it was never equal to minimum wage. It's only because of tips that we were making so much.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Uber 1 said:


> That's why it has to happen then.... Make them hurt $$ wise
> 
> Have to grab them by the nuts and squeeze and twist!
> 
> Well graphic but you get the point!
> :-0
> 
> I'm all in for a strike let's do this thing
> 
> If you need to earn money that day drive a different app deliver food or something but we have to set an example at some point work at one app at a time!
> 
> If anybody has the same feelings and wants to do something about it feel free to PM me
> 
> Andy


You may have just signed your own death warrant. Uber reps spy on this forum.


----------



## texaskdog

Family holidays all suck. Drinking holidays are all good.


----------



## sidecajoel

Grubhubflub said:


> For real, man. All they see is money coming in.
> They don't see money going out. It's also horrifying that customers have the nerve to make such requests. People like that have no soul.


all you whiners out there. if you don’t like your job get another one and quit your *****ing.


----------



## sidecajoel

Piingmiki said:


> i couldn’t agree more!


if you don’t like the way uber does business than grow a pair and get another job. if everyone did that they would have to change their ways


----------



## SassyDriver

Tips are usually related to the service you offer. Grumpy drivers, dirty cars, poor driving, surly attitude gets reflected in tips. 
I am not an employee, gave that crap up 5 years ago. Employees strike. Self employed people improve their own businesses.


----------



## USAPROUD2010

Hexonxonx said:


> I'm making all the money I need doing this. I don't accept low pay offers so I don't come on here or reddit complaining that I got stiffed on a $2.50 McDs order. I'm doing well on DD. You want to strike, do it yourself and be a decent human and don't try guilt others into your schemes.


I agree with you. I'm in Central Jersey and was blessed when Uber/Lyft kicked me off platform.. I love DoorDash and am making just as much except for the surges...but that happens primarily after 1am. The best part of DoorDash is that the food never talks back


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Jokes aside, if there was a Union, I’d not be unhappy.

I’ll just be watching the business map and figure it out on the 4th. People run out of things at parties.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

SassyDriver said:


> Tips are usually related to the service you offer. Grumpy drivers, dirty cars, poor driving, surly attitude gets reflected in tips.
> I am not an employee, gave that crap up 5 years ago. Employees strike. Self employed people improve their own businesses.


Riiiiiiiiight. There are no industry lobbyists, either. Pharma being the prime example. Hence the dirt-cheap insulin. 😏


----------



## Markisonit

Let us know how that strike works out for you.


----------



## donh

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Jokes aside, if there was a Union, I’d not be unhappy.
> 
> I’ll just be watching the business map and figure it out on the 4th. People run out of things at parties.


We have a Union in seattle and it’s wrecking everything, the only people who care about minimum earnings are the drivers putting out minimum efforts. They are taking money from those of us that bought premium cars and work nights, weekend and holidays. Thinking that they should make as much in their five year old prius only working 9-5 weekdays. It’s pretty frustrating. They make demands through the union causing the companies to spend money and do stupid things then cry that company takes a larger percentage or raises rates to cover it. It’s like they don’t realize there’s a finite amount of money spent on rides before people find another way home. And that a Buisiness needs to show a profit to stay in business. Making demands takes money out of their own pockets. Uber and Lyft bent over backwards to appease drivers and asked us not to form unions. But the teamsters already had their wretched claws in all the ex cab drivers. Teamsters even… the same guys that were using their contacts to get us arrested and have our cars impounded. Teamsters who discreetly encouraged their cab and limo drivers in the early years to vandalize our cars and even assault our drivers. 
unions are for wage earners we’re independent contractors. 
we used to be treated as customers, now thanks to the teamsters rideshare Union we’re neither custynor employees but a mere annoyance the company has to endure until all the bugs are ironed out of self driving cars.


----------



## cabbie1

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


So you are going to protest people not tipping? Seriously? PEOPLE ARE NOT REQUIRED TO TIP AT ALL!! THE ATTITUDE OF NO TIP NO FOOD IS A BAD REFLECTION ON YOU!! tHERE IS NOTHING THAT SAYS PEOPLE MUST TIP. You all need to find other jobs if that is your attitude


----------



## melamott

New guy65 said:


> I’m sure he would be the first to run one out in front of the bellagios fountains. It’s Vegas what happens there stays there.
> 
> However if you’re going to strike shouldn’t it be done over something that Uber/Lyft actually have control over? Lack of tips probably isnt one of them.


I agree! Strike over things like them decreasing our rate we are paid being cut, poor customer support, longevity incentives and real bonuses.


----------



## Grubhubflub

donh said:


> We have a Union in seattle and it’s wrecking everything, the only people who care about minimum earnings are the drivers putting out minimum efforts. They are taking money from those of us that bought premium cars and work nights, weekend and holidays.


What do you mean a premium car? You mean a car that requires premium fuel?


----------



## Chi city Taxi

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


Yes, go on strike!


----------



## Pavel Switzer

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


Personally, I try to avoid taking all non-tip deliveries, or the long requests because truthfully, for most deliveries, Uber does not even pay enough to cover your car expenses and you would make more money by sitting on a couch at home, having said this, there should be a strike, protest or movement to have Uber pay drivers fairly, but not against non-tippers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

donh said:


> When are people going to realize that union organizations are what’s ruining the rideshare platform.
> my earnings peaked in 2018. Dropping steadily since rideshare unions began.
> it’s funny that here in seattle the Union that took up the mantle and started a driver Union for rideshare is the teamsters. It’s like the drivers that sign up don’t remember back when the teamsters were using every trick in the book to eradicate us.
> now they are doing it by convincing drivers to turn ride share into a cab company.
> As yet the only thing that happens because of the union of any value whatsoever is the safe sick time bullshit.
> but honestly I’d way rather go back to exactly how the system worked in 2018 when I made enough money that I could afford to take days off when I needed.
> now I have to work six days to earn what I once earned in three. If I didn’t truly enjoy the work itself so much I would have quit . Now I’m just invested and am hoping to see an improvement as fewer and fewer drivers are able to make a living at it.


Hi @donh !
I bought a Prius way back in 2009, and it has almost 140K on it. I save LOADS on gas. Sure, I cry at the pump, but not as much as those who bought premium cars. 😂 I spy PriusEnvy!

Having said that, why dontcha scroll all the way up. See the forum name? C’mon, you can read it. Just sound it out! Dee Eee Ell Aye Vee Eee Arr Why!!! Thaddaboy!

Now say it with me: DELIVERY! Good job!

I don’t need a stinking premium car. So quit throwing your weight around. I may be an old granny with several health issues, but be warned: I’m uncannily strong when I need to push back. You touch my Prius - you lose a tooth.


----------



## BradClayton

Crbrocks said:


> No it's not
> 
> No it's not


 Yes, Yes it is one of the busiest days of the year.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

cabbie1 said:


> So you are going to protest people not tipping? Seriously? PEOPLE ARE NOT REQUIRED TO TIP AT ALL!! THE ATTITUDE OF NO TIP NO FOOD IS A BAD REFLECTION ON YOU!! tHERE IS NOTHING THAT SAYS PEOPLE MUST TIP. You all need to find other jobs if that is your attitude


We’re not a charity, either.


----------



## Debforbush

Crbrocks said:


> No it's not
> 
> No it's not


I guess that would depend on what market you're in. 
Nashville CMA Fest NYE & 4th of July have been the best for me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

*WARNING!!! WARNING!! *

Invasion of the Body Snatchers Drivers!


----------



## Debforbush

JMO...
Uber where I live is not a job, it's a business, MY business. I am an independent contractor. Uber does not control me or when I work. 
I personally don't have any problems getting tips, someday my cash tips are more than my fares.
I provide Limousine service at Uber prices. 
I am in it for the money. 
Everything I provide my passenger is a 100% tax deduction and in the end I don't owe anything in taxes. 
If you treat it like your business & not a job you might be a little happier.Because then you are in control.


----------



## Roshi

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


No tip = no trip. That's not a strike. That's what I do all the time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


The organizer IS trolling (rather, just being sarcastic).


----------



## Hexonxonx

Uber 1 said:


> That's why it has to happen then.... Make them hurt $$ wise
> 
> Have to grab them by the nuts and squeeze and twist!
> 
> Well graphic but you get the point!
> :-0
> 
> I'm all in for a strike let's do this thing
> 
> If you need to earn money that day drive a different app deliver food or something but we have to set an example at some point work at one app at a time!
> 
> If anybody has the same feelings and wants to do something about it feel free to PM me
> 
> Andy


I make 99% of my money every week on DD so that's a huge no.

The last two weeks, I made some money on UE, well under $100 and the rest on DD. This week, I've made zero on GH and UE and all of it on DD. Striking on the 4th is a no. The last two years, the 4th was one of the busiest days for me and I will working this year.

It was also one of the busiest days when I did pizza delivery for 26 years up until December 2020, so it's a busy door delivery day in general here.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

I get the joke and everything, but actually it’s not as silly as it seems.

Hear me out.

Economy’s going down.

What will people cut first? Tips.

We’ll be looking at peanuts while gas goes crazy. So no workie.

Somehow, generators should be forced to pay higher base.

I saw a “free delivery” poster at Wawa and chuckled. Um. No. No Wawa for you!


----------



## thepukeguy

Hexonxonx said:


> I do this full time and you will have a hard time getting me to strike.
> 
> I'm 58 and I don't have a pension, that fell apart when the company I worked for for 26 years sold and the new company had no pension benefit. I sold my house in October to go back to renting an apartment and paid off all my debt. My only bills now are my rent, phone and cable bills and heat. Even if I only make $800 a week which is easy to do, I'm making more than enough to stash money away.


I don’t know how many hours you are working for that $800 but I don’t think anybody wants your help fighting off the bad guy. You would literally just get in the way and maybe get somebody killed. If an executive from a rideshare company was raping some children you would say well at least he’s wearing a condom that’s a good thing.

Let other people fight the good fight and then just swoop in and enjoy the benefits after the fight is won. Character building 101.


----------



## livinlavidabroka

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


SUK IT UP SNOWFLAKE


----------



## ReneeMcK

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


Tipping should never be expected. If you receive a tip it’s because someone thought enough about your service to say thank you. Some people just get in a hurry and forget!


----------



## Luv2drv

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


It boggles my mind... Uber is not a job its a business...if you don't like the pay/benefits do something else..


----------



## Hexonxonx

thepukeguy said:


> I don’t know how many hours you are working for that $800 but I don’t think anybody wants your help fighting off the bad guy. You would literally just get in the way and maybe get somebody killed. If an executive from a rideshare company was raping some children you would say well at least he’s wearing a condom that’s a good thing.
> 
> Let other people fight the good fight and then just swoop in and enjoy the benefits after the fight is won. Character building 101.


You're either joking or unbelievably serious about something that will never work. I'll choose the better option and make my money.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

ReneeMcK said:


> Tipping should never be expected. If you receive a tip it’s because someone thought enough about your service to say thank you. Some people just get in a hurry and forget!


When people get in a hurry and forget, they should remember to get their food their own selves. 😁


----------



## Underpaid

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


How bout in response the latest update that lowered rates once again. Am driving 2 more hours a day to make the same amount of money. Base fare went from $4+ to $1.07 in the last 2 years in my area. Multiple riders telling me they’re being charge 3x surge fare as the driver app shows no surge anywhere. Uber’s gone too far.


----------



## tRush

sounds


Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


 sounds like a plot by a Lyft employee. in response to non tippers, people want to strike on a busy day? what leverage do you have there? "oh can't an Uber. I'll jump on the lift app." then they find out they can't get an Uber because of a strike against people who don't tip. am I the only person who sees people tipping even less because of this?


----------



## dgates01

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab.


Um, YOU are not a union driver. None of us are. So enough with the childish union lingo for non-union workers.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

dgates01 said:


> Um, YOU are not a union driver. None of us are. So enough with the childish union lingo for non-union workers.


How about enough with stupid comments that add nothing to the discussion. Some people are willing to participate in a discussion just so they can feel important..buzz off...


----------



## dgates01

Whosyourdaddy said:


> How about enough with stupid comments that add nothing to the discussion. Some people are willing to participate in a discussion just so they can feel important..buzz off...


That's funny how anything that implodes your narrative is considered non-useful.


----------



## livinlavidabroka

Whosyourdaddy said:


> How about enough with stupid comments that add nothing to the discussion. Some people are willing to participate in a discussion just so they can feel important..buzz off...


Some of Yall Smelly MUDAPHUKAS need to clean and put air freshener In Yo damn cars


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

livinlavidabroka said:


> Some of Yall Smelly MUDAPHUKAS need to clean and put air freshener In Yo damn cars


This is one of 8 posts in almost 8 years? Time to crawl back in your hole lol 😆


----------



## livinlavidabroka

Whosyourdaddy said:


> This is one of 8 posts in almost 8 years? Time to crawl back in your hole lol 😆


I forgot about dis crybaby forum sucka


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Wow that's 2 posts in 5 minutes lol ....your average is soaring 😀


----------



## BlastOff

I think it's pretty unfair for you to speak to someone with such lack of respect. He just wants to put the work in instead of complaining about why people isn't tippin. Maybe your customer service skills need a heck of improvement? you are suppose to drive, that's it! 

I have been a full time, part time, and an occasional driver,I think you should then look for another job! if you are not driving then you should definitely look for another job, if you are complaining to uber why people is not tipping then you should look for another job customer service unrelated.

hope this helps



Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


----------



## BlastOff

Atavar said:


> Please everyone strike! I need more rides!


Yes please go strike, while we get the rides you are not!  guys we are suppose to drive people. Shit happens tho


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

BlastOff said:


> I think it's pretty unfair for you to speak to someone with such lack of respect. He just wants to put the work in instead of complaining about why people isn't tippin. Maybe your customer service skills need a heck of improvement? you are suppose to drive, that's it!
> 
> I have been a full time, part time, and an occasional driver,I think you should then look for another job! if you are not driving then you should definitely look for another job, if you are complaining to uber why people is not tipping then you should look for another job customer service unrelated.
> 
> hope this helps


3 posts since 2015? Lol 😆....is this your secret weapon account that you break out when you dont want people to know who you really are?


----------



## D.hardt

Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


So we let the control our music, keep refreshments, all Phone type chargers & we offer great service. 1.00 they can't give?? An uber tearing our mouth out. 6 years ago we were getting 1.75 a mile, now they up to 43-44%


Discdom said:


> What are your demands? Are you striking companies or cheap customers


I just want to know, do we stick together or not, one of you might have a situation an we talk louder in volume. One day? You talking 550. You still only can work so many hrs. Come Go getters, don't let green drive your morals.
I'm with the family. United I'M STRIKING!!


----------



## Discdom

Nats121 said:


> No they don't. They're looking over their shoulders a lot more now than they ever did before AB5 was passed.


Prop 22 killed AB5. It allowed them complete power


----------



## Squilliam

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


Thanks in advance for the bonus! I'm moving in a month and love the fact that many of y'all won't be driving, making money, to generously give your waste of space to drivers like me who just want to make a living the easiest way possible. So thank you. Join a union or actual taxi fleet and leave the rest of us uber drivers alone. Thank you.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

To the guy who posted about smelly drivers delivering cheap food inside of their cars:

You should go on the garbage truck drivers forum and blame the drivers for stinking up garbage trucks.


----------



## XxFoodNowProxX

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


That won’t change the fact that people don’t have as much money to tip with. The economy is shit.

You might want to press Uber for higher pay. Wages have been decreased at least eight times since I started doing UberEATS in 2016. Beyond that they also removed any transparency with mileage or time. You can run the same order from A to B on a Tuesday with no boost and get the exact same payout on a Saturday with boost from A to B. Uber keeps raising rates for the customers but the drivers keep getting less and less.


----------



## Atavar

XxFoodNowProxX said:


> That won’t change the fact that people don’t have as much money to tip with. The economy is shit.
> 
> You might want to press Uber for higher pay. Wages have been decreased at least eight times since I started doing UberEATS in 2016. Beyond that they also removed any transparency with mileage or time. You can run the same order from A to B on a Tuesday with no boost and get the exact same payout on a Saturday with boost from A to B. Uber keeps raising rates for the customers but the drivers keep getting less and less.


I’ll be honest. As a customer I see the inflated menu prices plus the delivery fee plus the service fee and I am quite disincentivized to tip. 
The other day I ordered a sandwich and a salad that in the Restaurant would be $12.50 and to get it to my door it was $21+. And that was _before_ the tip. I passed and got dressed and went out and got a steak for the same money. 
‘What is killing your tips is the "extra fees" that are tacked on. It should not be a 100% bump to get something delivered.


----------



## Uber Leaver

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


You can't ever expect to get a tip in the first place.if You want tips You should be a waiter somewhere.


----------



## [email protected]

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


Yeah why not ? 
We don't make any money doing Uber anyway.


----------



## BluFire

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...



Ewwwww


New guy65 said:


> I’m sure he would be the first to run one out in front of the bellagios fountains. It’s Vegas what happens there stays there.
> 
> However if you’re going to strike shouldn’t it be done over something that Uber/Lyft actually have control over? Lack of tips probably isnt one of them.



Lower # of Driver's on the road would clearly mean more $$ for the Driver's who ARE out. Either passenger # is what it would normally be and the Driver's wouldn't be splitting the # of rides. *WIN

Or passengers wait for a lowered amount of available Driver's who aren't willing to drive without earning their tips which makes up a HIGE portion of our income and thet get the idea for future rides. * Win

It's a win win for Driver's even if U/L pockets aren't affected.

So if you want the day to Strike, then go for it, if you prefer to drive that day... keep cool. We're independent contractors do what you want...


Whosyourdaddy said:


> Yeah except your response is a disjointed figment of your imagination. IE a poor grasp of understnding.


SAVAGE


Ubreatzdru said:


> [QUOTE="Judge and Jury, post: 7449141, member: ] There just shouldn't be a no tip option. PROBLEM SOLVED


Tips, yes...

Charging riders a Booking fee & (provide WHAT?) Service fee that is what isnt fair.


----------



## mrwhts

Not true in many states. Less drivers means driving more miles which = more on gas = less money.

As it is now I turned on Uber just to see what was going on at a busy time Saturday. Para was used and average pickup per mile was .45 for 30 minutes.
Of course I declined and had to log in a few times. But the point now is very few drivers equals more gas if you want to even make a dime.

Sure you can decline rides but this was 30 minutes straight all crap rides not one good ride. 
One ride was .61 two were about .27 a mile, less drivers also mean less riders these days because they can't sit and wait it out.


----------



## hp.proli

Seamus said:


> Read and Research and you will clearly understand what is going on and why it will NEVER improve for many drivers. A small percentage of drivers will continue to figure out how to make it work for them. Ever since Uber and DD went public in 2019 these days have been fast approaching.
> 
> Uber, DD, and all these gigs used to raise piles of investor capital on the PROMISE of some day being profitable. Even when they are unprofitable (for a wide variety of reasons) they could raise cash. When they went public, now they have stockholders to answer to and no means of raising a large amount of cash except thru profitability and stock sales.
> 
> It has finally, after years of pissing money away, come time for them to "pay the piper". The chickens have come home to roost and they aren't performing profitably yet despite the promises to stockholders. The free money train is ending.
> 
> Stockholders/investors demand profit and won't respond on promises anymore. Uber burns thru cash at an alarming rate. After looking at Q1 2022 cash on hand and the cash burn rate it is clear they only have this year and next to get profitable or they're done. This has made this year the year the tide MUST turn into profitability.
> 
> Their current business model is a failure. This isn't financial rocket science, they can only possibly become profitable by:
> 
> Getting more from Restaurants.
> Getting more from Customers.
> Giving less to Drivers.
> Since their current business model can't work for all the parties involved, the easiest of the parties for them to keep taking from is Drivers. Drivers are the weak link in their chain as we are the most powerless to have the same impact to them as Restaurants and Customers do. As long as they can keep finding new drivers to cover all the ones that quit, this will continue to be worse and worse for drivers. They are hell bent on becoming profitable by beating every last cent they can out of the drivers. Not good.
> 
> In the long run the continued beat down of drivers can't work. They must reorganize their business model to a plan that works for everyone. However, we are a loooong way from that right now.



I agree with much of what you say. But, I disagree that giving less to drivers is a viable path to profitability. At some point - which is different for every driver - the drivers will stop doing the actual work of the business model. On the other hand, the customers WILL pay more. They have become accustomed to using rideshare services, like Uber and Lyft, and absolutely depend on them to get themselves to their jobs, or to take them home from their favorite club or a party where they were drinking, or to take them home when their car breaks down, etc. And, a higher price for that service is not going to cause them to stop using the service. They may complain about the higher prices, but they WILL pay them.

I have long said that Uber and Lyft - I only do rideshare driving - have been leaving a lot of money on the table. They can and should be charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, of course, paying drivers for pick up mileage and driving time. We cannot magically be transported to the pick up location - we have to drive our cars and use our gas and spend our time to get there. And, customers WILL understand if Uber and Lyft start charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, decide NOT to request an Uber or Lyft ride when the driver is 20 minutes away, just to go to the convenience store to pick up cigarettes. But, as long as they are not being charged for the pick up mileage and driving time, they WILL continue abusing the platform and the drivers with no conscience about it. The way it would work is Uber and Lyft would calcuate the estimated mileage and driving time required for the driver who accepts the ride request to get to the pick up point. The rider then has two minutes to decide if the total cost of the ride is worth it to them, or not. So, it is imminently fair.

I think the reason neither company charges for pick up mileage and driving time is because they are afraid that, if they are the first company to do that, they may lose business to the other platform that does not incur that extra charge. But, whichever company DOES start incurring that charge for pick up mileage and driving time will win with the drivers - which is where the "rubber" of their business model meets the road. And, the other company will quickly follow suit when they notice they are unable to keep drivers.

Another thing both Uber and Lyft can do to help achieve profitability is to incentivize drivers to drive more by offering progressively higher rates to drivers who put in more online hours each week, and paying less to the drivers who are just trying to earn some beer money for the weekend. This will reduce driver churn and dramatically decrease the expense of sign on bonuses for new drivers. It would also increase company profitability when the drivers who can't or don't want to drive as many hours per week accept the rides, because they will still charge the riders the higher rates. Of course, those drivers who get paid less are less likely to continue doing rideshare driving - which is just fine, as far as I'm concerned. Where is it written that Uber and Lyft should pander to part time drivers?

Another thing they can do towards achieving profitability is to increase the charges for wait time at the pick up point and at any scheduled stops. After two minutes, they should be charged a dollar a minute for wait time - and, drivers should get, at least, 75% of that. And, if riders don't want to pay that, they should be ready to get in the car and start the ride when their driver arrives - none of this, "Be right there!" and, "Coming out now!" bs that is merely a euphemism for, "I'm going to waste as much of your time as I possibly can." This will do four things:

1 - Incentivize riders to be ready to get in the car when their driver arrives.

2 - Incentivize drivers to wait as long as the rider needs, knowing that they are earning a premium for their time.

3 - Reduce the number of drivers required to meet the demand, since drivers will be spending less time waiting on riders.

4 - Increase revenue - and, profits - for Uber and Lyft.

As a driver for both Uber and Lyft over the last six years and given over 11,000 rides, I have had many many hours to give this matter careful consideration. And, these are my suggestions, if Uber and Lyft want to succeed.


----------



## Walt D in LV

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


How is striking (aka not driving that day) going to work against non-tippers? It will simply raise the prices on _all_ riders. 
Riders will have to pay more money, even the tippers (who may not tip now because they're paying more). The drivers driving will _make_ more money, as will the companies.

I'm trying to see the benefit. Especially long-term, this hurts the customers, who pay the bills. That doesn't seem like a good business idea.

I don't know if there is a good solution to non-tippers other than try to bring it up in conversation with passengers (not knowing who tips and who doesn't) about the importance of it.
Example: Passengers often ask, "How's your day going?"
A response might be, "It's going alright. Between fares and tips, I'm doing okay." 

This plants the seed how important tipping is. 😊


----------



## Ourrideshare

Seamus said:


> Read and Research and you will clearly understand what is going on and why it will NEVER improve for many drivers. A small percentage of drivers will continue to figure out how to make it work for them. Ever since Uber and DD went public in 2019 these days have been fast approaching.
> 
> Uber, DD, and all these gigs used to raise piles of investor capital on the PROMISE of some day being profitable. Even when they are unprofitable (for a wide variety of reasons) they could raise cash. When they went public, now they have stockholders to answer to and no means of raising a large amount of cash except thru profitability and stock sales.
> 
> It has finally, after years of pissing money away, come time for them to "pay the piper". The chickens have come home to roost and they aren't performing profitably yet despite the promises to stockholders. The free money train is ending.
> 
> Stockholders/investors demand profit and won't respond on promises anymore. Uber burns thru cash at an alarming rate. After looking at Q1 2022 cash on hand and the cash burn rate it is clear they only have this year and next to get profitable or they're done. This has made this year the year the tide MUST turn into profitability.
> 
> Their current business model is a failure. This isn't financial rocket science, they can only possibly become profitable by:
> 
> Getting more from Restaurants.
> Getting more from Customers.
> Giving less to Drivers.
> Since their current business model can't work for all the parties involved, the easiest of the parties for them to keep taking from is Drivers. Drivers are the weak link in their chain as we are the most powerless to have the same impact to them as Restaurants and Customers do. As long as they can keep finding new drivers to cover all the ones that quit, this will continue to be worse and worse for drivers. They are hell bent on becoming profitable by beating every last cent they can out of the drivers. Not good.
> 
> In the long run the continued beat down of drivers can't work. They must reorganize their business model to a plan that works for everyone. However, we are a loooong way from that right now.





Idaho Uber said:


> I support this strike and encourage it completely. Please everyone take July 4th of, especially in the Boise area! More for me.


There is a new platform called RideShare that is just launching in Atlanta. It was created for driver financial success and supports low consistent fares for passengers. There are more details to be read at ourrideshare.com


----------



## David Lewis

New guy65 said:


> Uber has been sending a lot more requests from retail places. They seldom pay more than $6 an hour. It seems like the stores batch them for pickups at certain time windows. I’ve never accepted one and never plan to. I only wish there was an option to not be sent any delivery order that isn’t dood


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Ourrideshare said:


> There is a new platform called RideShare that is just launching in Atlanta. It was created for driver financial success and supports low consistent fares for passengers. There are more details to be read at ourrideshare.com


No new company has a chamce in hell of competing against uber. They are just too well entrenched. If and when uber goes out of business that will be an opportunity for the next robber baron to come along and continue the abuse.


----------



## gtrplayingman

Ourrideshare said:


> There is a new platform called RideShare that is just launching in Atlanta. It was created for driver financial success and supports low consistent fares for passengers. There are more details to be read at ourrideshare.com


Anyone have experience with this new group?








The Drivers Cooperative







drivers.coop


----------



## JanetGraceMusic

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


IDK, Guys, I have a different approach to driving with uber ans I'm rarely stiffed on tips. What i do that's different is IDGAF abt the tips. I keep my eyes on the Big Prize, which means customers asking uber to hook them up with YOU again because your service was a cut above the norm. I open doors, have extra umbrellas, keep free tiny snack sized packs of juice boxes, and animal Crackers for children, coloring books and crayons are in the back with word puzzle games for adults, plus a free tablet from Play Octopus which engages riders in gambling and fun games they can win cash and prizes with. I welcome riders with a smile and thank them for riding with me when they exit. These tiny little courtesies let riders know they're appreciated. It's not about the tip, it's about providing exceptionally excellent service. THAT'S WHERE YOUR TIPS ARE. CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE AND SEE THE DIFFERENCE. 
There's no way in hell I'm going to go strike for a company I'm self employed with. That's insane. If you don't like it, go so something else. If you don't have the love in your heart for what you're doing, it doesn't matter WHAT you do, your dissatisfaction with your own self and own life are going to shine through and you're not going to get Jack sht extra no matter where you go. It's not them. IT'S YOU!!
It's not magic. It's having love and appreciation 💗 for your riders. Folks can sense when you're in a funk. 
I'm not stopping my work opportunity on a day when I can be helping so many get to and from their celebrations because YOU don't know how to interact with the public. Take a self-help course That's an opportunity for us to wish riders a beautiful 4th of July and keep drunks in the backs of the cars instead of behind a wheel.
You need to go work on yourself and stop asking people to join you cuz you don’t have the courage or grace to interact with people in a manner that shows them that YOU are worth diamonds and a bag of chips.


----------



## REX HAVOC

The whole point of a strike is to get concessions. You'll need to strike for more than one day for it to be effective. You'll also need someone to negotiate with the company to get those concessions in writing and then get the agreement ratified by the members. Since there is no real organized drivers union I don't see how you can do that. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

livinlavidabroka said:


> I forgot about dis crybaby forum sucka


I’m going to tell your Mom. She’ll wash your mouth out with soap and take your phone from you. Behave!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

BlastOff said:


> Yes please go strike, while we get the rides you are not!  guys we are suppose to drive people. Shit happens tho


No. We are not “suppose” to drive people.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

JanetGraceMusic said:


> IDK, Guys, I have a different approach to driving with uber ans I'm rarely stiffed on tips. What i do that's different is IDGAF abt the tips. I keep my eyes on the Big Prize, which means customers asking uber to hook them up with YOU again because your service was a cut above the norm. I open doors, have extra umbrellas, keep free tiny snack sized packs of juice boxes, and animal Crackers for children, coloring books and crayons are in the back with word puzzle games for adults, plus a free tablet from Play Octopus which engages riders in gambling and fun games they can win cash and prizes with. I welcome riders with a smile and thank them for riding with me when they exit. These tiny little courtesies let riders know they're appreciated. It's not about the tip, it's about providing exceptionally excellent service. THAT'S WHERE YOUR TIPS ARE. CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE AND SEE THE DIFFERENCE.
> There's no way in hell I'm going to go strike for a company I'm self employed with. That's insane. If you don't like it, go so something else. If you don't have the love in your heart for what you're doing, it doesn't matter WHAT you do, your dissatisfaction with your own self and own life are going to shine through and you're not going to get Jack sht extra no matter where you go. It's not them. IT'S YOU!!
> It's not magic. It's having love and appreciation 💗 for your riders. Folks can sense when you're in a funk.
> I'm not stopping my work opportunity on a day when I can be helping so many get to and from their celebrations because YOU don't know how to interact with the public. Take a self-help course That's an opportunity for us to wish riders a beautiful 4th of July and keep drunks in the backs of the cars instead of behind a wheel.
> You need to go work on yourself and stop asking people to join you cuz you don’t have the courage or grace to interact with people in a manner that shows them that YOU are worth diamonds and a bag of chips.


My service is way better than yours. I actually CARRY my ride to my car and arrange a nice padded environment for it. Then uppon arrival I carry it all the way to the door, sometimes up long staircases (I live on the shore, lots of raised houses here!)

I don’t make conversation with them though. They’re really silent, don’t even say “hello!”


----------



## hitwriter

reg barclay said:


> At this point most of the pay is tips. So essentially, it's a system of each customer putting up how much they're willing to pay, and drivers choosing whether they're willing to accept.


 Hard to tip a driver when the uneducated consumer doesn't realize they too are being screwed... last ride, last night... Customer paid $47.00 for a 12 mile trip... I was paid $21.00... customer isn't going to tip when they think we're getting most of that.


----------



## Markisonit

Debforbush said:


> Everything I provide my passenger is a 100% tax deduction and in the end I don't owe anything in taxes.


In 2015 I kept strict records, mileage, and receipts and did it full time for 9 months (before Uber SUCKED). You will never convince me that you owed zero in taxes. That simply is a line of BS. 
Because I had no W2 job to offset it I owed BIG TIME. You cannot write off enough to offset the tax liability.


----------



## grillman

Grubhubflub said:


> That's how it's always been. These companies are paying us like servers in a restaurant.


Yes, but servers don’t have transportation and fuel expenses. I break even on too many rides waiting for the few profitable ones.


----------



## Karen Stein

No Union speaks for me.
All unions do is reward the bad apples and make things worse.
Unions failed the taxi drivers and will continue to fail.
Insanity can be defined as continually trying failed solutions and expecting a different result.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

There's a taxi union in San Francisco, they made more than anywhere else. Most places never had a taxi union.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Lets just move this to the PAX threads. 😂
———
As for the OP, we’ve kinda been striking. Every time we hit “decline”. Ever notice those bags of cold gummy food? That’s us striking.

As I said before - if Orgsnizers want to be Organizers, they need to come up with stuff that makes sense. The way *FOOD DELIVERY (COUGH-COUGH)* works, a strike will not do anything.


----------



## UberStreets

jaxbeachrides said:


> Mostly also they are burning revenue through worthless promotions that the cheap customers are using only to get free food.
> 
> I get constant promo offers from all of the gig companies.
> 
> I got a chick fil a offer for shaquita the other day for like 15 items and no tip. I accepted the order just so I could cancel it. One sandwich, 7 small lemonades and 7 small fries, for her 7 kids. 10 miles no tip.
> 
> Goddamnit shaquita, goto the grocery store, buy a sack of potatoes, a packet of kool aid and make the shit yourself. Instead she's using a promo code to waste $20 on junk food, losing money for the company and the driver.
> 
> The companies are catering to "customers" like this.


This complaint sounds more racist that valid. How do you know "Shaquita" had 7 kids if you cancelled the order and didn't deliver to her afterall? You don't make your case very well by using stereotypes and "koolaid" and black names like "Shaquita." It sounds like bad pay is not your only issue here. The customers are not the issue. The company is the issue here. Good luck out there! Sounds like you're gonna need it.


----------



## Underpaid

jaxbeachrides said:


> Mostly also they are burning revenue through worthless promotions that the cheap customers are using only to get free food.
> 
> I get constant promo offers from all of the gig companies.
> 
> I got a chick fil a offer for shaquita the other day for like 15 items and no tip. I accepted the order just so I could cancel it. One sandwich, 7 small lemonades and 7 small fries, for her 7 kids. 10 miles no tip.
> 
> Goddamnit shaquita, goto the grocery store, buy a sack of potatoes, a packet of kool aid and make the shit yourself. Instead she's using a promo code to waste $20 on junk food, losing money for the company and the driver.
> 
> The companies are catering to "customers" like this.


They blow the money on so much more. Aside from all the doe they spend on the autonomous car development, they’ve started a sub-company that is owned by Uber. Just like BlackRock they are buying up houses all across the country. I interviewed to become a renovation manager for this company and they told me it was owned by Uber. They told me that month alone they had bought 40,000 homes in Pennsylvania alone. That is why Uber has a bad profit margin. They keep paying us less to try and make the company look more profitable while blowing all the money on starting other businesses. The other factor that is outright dishonest to us drivers is that what it shows in the fares list regarding cost to the rider is a straight up lie. I have riders telling me a lot lately that they’re being charged 2x and 3x surge rates when it is showing no surge in the driver app. The only way anything will change is if all drivers stand up against it and strike. Unfortunately there are too many spineless people driving that are unwilling to give up a couple buck to do it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

UberStreets said:


> This complaint sounds more racist that valid. How do you know "Shaquita" had 7 kids if you cancelled the order and didn't deliver to her afterall? You don't make your case very well by using stereotypes and "koolaid" and black names like "Shaquita." It sounds like bad pay is not your only issue here. The customers are not the issue. The company is the issue here. Good luck out there! Sounds like you're gonna need it.


You're right. It was shequonda. My bad.

Yeah, it's my fault that was the order. Whatever dude.


----------



## clintz

those who think the strike is amazing, please go find a job, or back to unemployment, its 2022, not 1982, u want fancy things, u need a job, u want flexibility, u need gig economy. also, to strike, u would need 75-90% participation - u will be lucky to get less than 3% - go be productive elsewhere, thankyou


----------



## Ardery

yes, PLEASE, strike.
as many of you morons as possible.

that's MORE rides for me...
that's MORE money for me...
that's MORE surge for me!!

you think you morons that post these monthly and yearly strike messages have ANY AFFECT WHATSOEVER on Uber Lyft?!!

it has ZERO effect. NONE.

how many drivers do you think read this message board? 5% maybe?

The Uber Lyft strike mentality DOESN'T work, has NEVER worked, and will NEVER EVER work.

those of you morons that take off July 4th, the only affect it will have on Uber Lyft is a tiny blip of a shortage of drivers. that will be converted into SURGE. thank you!! MORE FOR ME! 

Morons that want to STRIKE... that want to be taken seriously... need to strike for DAYS AND DAYS, or even WEEKS, if you want to be taken seriously. and NOT just 5% of the drivers. it has to be 50+% of the drivers. there's no way you'll be able to communicate to them. you have no outreach. your max outreach is 5%.

So, in summary, while all the morons take off the 4th of July with the intentions to strike, you're only putting additional money into MY pocket.

What has these Itty bitty strikes have done in the past 5 years? NOTHING. ZERO. has your pay gone up? NO. strikes are only effective if it's system wide 50 plus % needs to strike. and not just one day. BUT FOR SEVERAL DAYS... AND DAYS.. AND DAYS. and not ONE person has learned that yet.

take care, goodbye, good luck, and thanks for putting that fantastic surge into my pocket on July 4th holiday.


----------



## bobby747

STRIKE IS 100% BULLSHIT. ITS MY BIRTHDAY, I AM OFF . BUT ANTS WILL DRIVE AT A LOSS DAILY...


----------



## Lukewind

I’ll be driving, thanks for the surges guys.


----------



## pwnzor

Unions are for the lazy. It's called "work" for a reason, not "happy fun time where people give me free money so I can smoke dope and watch cartoons".


----------



## arad7

Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


Yea they don’t get it…you’re USING THEIR PLATFORM…but the driving the record keeping the taxes are on you because you WORK FOR YOURSELF! You make decent to great money (depending on market) and create your own schedule what more do they want? Now i do believe we can get together and work to get back to a percentage based system…around 30-35%


----------



## robert2

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


Such tripe- you are now and have been an employee of Uber- the courts have ruled and it is only a matter of how long Uber can drag the process out- Uber has already folded their ridiculous “we don’t employ drivers “ argument in the uk- soon other countries will follow, including the USA!


----------



## arad7

Grubhubflub said:


> Yeah, the base pay was higher but it was never equal to minimum wage. It's only because of tips that we were making so much.


This has to be a joke


----------



## arad7

robert2 said:


> Such tripe- you are now and have been an employee of Uber- the courts have ruled and it is only a matter of how long Uber can drag the process out- Uber has already folded their ridiculous “we don’t employ drivers “ argument in the uk- soon other countries will follow, including the USA!


Please keep that crap over there! WE DO NOT WORK FOR UBER! I have several apps and switch between them all! What “job” can you decide to work for their immediate competition hour to hour minute to minute? None


----------



## PNF

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


Finally someone who makes sense. In NYC professional drivers whether yellow cab black car, or app have been private contractors since the late seventies which ended the Taxi Union.
I paid dues to that union whether I drove or not and got zero benefits. Spare me these organizers. They’re in it for themselves.


----------



## Driver6421120

So how does this make sense to strike as an independent contractor? Independently choosing your own time to drive, voluntarily using the Uber platform, getting paid exponentially depending on the hours you CHOOSE to drive, with the ability to work 7 days, or nights, or weekends. How would one pay bills if this is the only source of income? Male it make logical sense, STRIKE?, for what purpose again? Against your self, your business? Only those with a significant backup plan or another source of income can AFFORD to do that! THAT'S CALLED SABOTAGE!


----------



## Lando74

For every sucker who falls for these calls to strike there’s an opportunist willing to take advantage and make extra money. Because that’s what we are - independent contractors. There is no union, no solidarity, no camaraderie. We’re competitors, not co-workers. Either I get the ride or you do. I will always make sure I get the ride if it’s worth it and pass the junk ones to you.

People have been “striking” for years. Uber doesn’t care. California tried to pass a law essentially ending the idea of independent contractors and force companies to convert them to employees. It failed. Why? Because the vast majority of us know what being an independent contractor means, what the advantages are and we knowingly and willingly signed up to be just that.

So here we are again, hearing from those few people under the delusion that they were “hired” to be employees, that their imaginary “employer” owes them something, that they’re getting “screwed” by the very agreement they signed. Go ahead, fight those windmills like Don Quixote. While you’re chasing imaginary dragons we’ll be out there making more money with less competition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emile.baroody

Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.





Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


..... What if i do not want to provide my equipment and time??......


----------



## D.hardt

donh said:


> When are people going to realize that union organizations are what’s ruining the rideshare platform.
> my earnings peaked in 2018. Dropping steadily since rideshare unions began.
> it’s funny that here in seattle the Union that took up the mantle and started a driver Union for rideshare is the teamsters. It’s like the drivers that sign up don’t remember back when the teamsters were using every trick in the book to eradicate us.
> now they are doing it by convincing drivers to turn ride share into a cab company.
> As yet the only thing that happens because of the union of any value whatsoever is the safe sick time bullshit.
> but honestly I’d way rather go back to exactly how the system worked in 2018 when I made enough money that I could afford to take days off when I needed.
> now I have to work six days to earn what I once earned in three. If I didn’t truly enjoy the work itself so much I would have quit . Now I’m just invested and am hoping to see an improvement as fewer and fewer drivers are able to make a living at it.


Yeah teamsters *** the one we had at my old company; was in the bed with the employer. An 2015 we were getting 1.75 mi t+ time & pickup time now there robbing us blind. If we stick together, we become the real Boss


----------



## clintz

emile.baroody said:


> ..... What if i do not want to provide my equipment and time??......


are you for real???? if u buy a franchise,. which this is technically sort of. the start up costs and fees are remarkably lower. you can find work elsewhere. life is a choice, this is a cheap choice, and up to you.


----------



## AUberDriver01

Grubhubflub said:


> Yeah, the base pay was higher but it was never equal to minimum wage. It's only because of tips that we were making so much.


I remember back when there weren't tips and we were not supposed to even accept it if it was offered...


----------



## pwnzor

robert2 said:


> the courts have ruled


Yeah... the courts.... they've served us so well! 

Just like the unions exist solely for the benefit of the worker! Welkome to the glorious Union of Soviet Socialist Ubers. 

Mind your thoughts, comrade.


----------



## Judgeetox

emile.baroody said:


> ..... What if i do not want to provide my equipment and time??......


Then simply tap the “Do Not Agree” side of the contract? Pretty simple


----------



## Diamondraider

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


If you are protesting non-tippers, put signs in your car that July 4th is an Upfront Cash Tippers-only Day and pax that decline will be ejected from the vehicle.


----------



## Grubhubflub

AUberDriver01 said:


> I remember back when there weren't tips and we were not supposed to even accept it if it was offered...


Yeah, the early days of UberEats.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

UberStreets said:


> This complaint sounds more racist that valid. How do you know "Shaquita" had 7 kids if you cancelled the order and didn't deliver to her afterall? You don't make your case very well by using stereotypes and "koolaid" and black names like "Shaquita." It sounds like bad pay is not your only issue here. The customers are not the issue. The company is the issue here. Good luck out there! Sounds like you're gonna need it.


WTf? Jax?!? He’s one of the nicest guys here!

That was the name on the order. If anything, he was being nice by suggesting it was for her kids rather than for herself.

People should really stop this crap. If actual events match a stereotype, it’s still ACTUAL EVENTS. I’ve not seen anyone throwing a fit over Karens. Ever. Not once.

Get over it. Grow up.


----------



## ColonyMark

reg barclay said:


> I'm close to the border of NY/NJ. We're at about $4.75 in NJ and $5.00 in NY.
> 
> I drive a 2 door subcompact for delivery. I'm spending a similar amount on gas as if I'd been driving a large SUV two years ago.


I can’t even imagine driving in NYC. There are so many narrow streets with cars parked on the side. And it must be hard to find parking. Now throw in high gas prices.
Maybe you could use the subway to make deliveries 😀


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

emile.baroody said:


> ..... What if i do not want to provide my equipment and time??......


Did you read the agreements you signed?


----------



## pwnzor

Lots of complaints here...

...why not get a different job where you're paid the amount of money you feel you are actually worth? Surely, all the people here complaining about non-tippers have some type of marketable skill that would be of great benefit to the hundreds of thousands of employers who are desperate to fill positions.

If you live anywhere near the Atlanta airport, send me a message. I'm hiring smart people. 

I need CSR's for day shift and experienced dispatchers for night shifts.


----------



## Seamus

Judge and Jury said:


> My op was facetious.





Judge and Jury said:


> My post was a joke.


I think the funniest part of this whole thread is that the OP did it as a joke and got 228 responses, started numerous arguments, and got members calling each other names!

Either people missed the part about it being a joke, ignored it, or just enjoy participating in a good argument.

Bravo!


----------



## Kewl-driver

😂


----------



## comitatus1

Typical Uber Driver on the edge after yet another non-tipping customer.....


----------



## Rickos69

Here is a song to cheer everyone up.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Seamus said:


> I think the funniest part of this whole thread is that the OP did it as a joke and got 228 responses, started numerous arguments, and got members calling each other names!
> 
> Either people missed the part about it being a joke, ignored it, or just enjoy participating in a good argument.
> 
> Bravo!


People get roped in. At first one understands it’s a joke. But then come the serious replies and you sort of can’t help but join in.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic

Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


Exactly. Thank you for your post. These folks just clicked on "accept" and didn't read the agreement. So quick, they were, to go earn money from a company allowing them to use their app to help themselves. Now, they want to throw the company under the bus because they're not equipped to make enough of an impact with or on the folks riding in their cars.


----------



## Dakidd

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


Dumb ass


----------



## Mole

I will join this strike and ironically I will be at the Hyatt in Huntington Beach.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

The biggest impact in striking is on any given Thursday between the hours of 11am and 11:46am.


----------



## Rickos69

Seamus said:


> I think the funniest part of this whole thread is that the OP did it as a joke and got 228 responses, started numerous arguments, and got members calling each other names!
> 
> Either people missed the part about it being a joke, ignored it, or just enjoy participating in a good argument.
> 
> Bravo!


So yesterday afternoon, I am delivering Panda to a house. Hand It To Me.
The front door is open, the storm door is open. Not totally. just a little.
I ring the doorbell.
A F*****G Pit Bull comes crashing through the storm door straight at me, barking.
I put up the hot bag, which now has teeth marks, and avoided it jumping on me.
The owner comes running out screaming at the dog,
The dog is circling to make another attack.
Fortunately, he managed to grab it.
Profusely apologizing to me.
Didn't realize the doors were open.
What can I say?

Reminded me of your encounter.
In the end, are we mailmen?


----------



## Mcwharthog

That’s why I never put a food order inside an enclosed porch, even if it’s raining or snowing. If it says leave at door that’s what I do. You never know what’s on the other side of the door and I don’t want to find out.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


The state of California and the state of New York disagree with you.


----------



## Anotherfool

Grubhubflub said:


> For real, man. All they see is money coming in.
> They don't see money going out. It's also horrifying that customers have the nerve to make such requests. People like that have no soul.


As long as there are fools to work


Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


You can't get through to stupid


----------



## Anotherfool

REX HAVOC said:


> The state of California and the state of New York disagree with you.


The two stupid states don't matter. The people they vote in shows the stupidity of the populous


----------



## richardk0220

I hate unions, and will never participate with one.
If you do not like your job then quit. and go flip burgers.

I love the freedom to set my own hours, and that is worth more than a few dollars more in income.


----------



## jrlocal83vp

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


So what do I need to do to support this movement


----------



## Atavar

Whosyourdaddy said:


> this post is a great exmple of the lack of education in this world today. what in the hell is this guy talking about? anyone speak jibberish? lol


He said it pretty plain. If you don’t think you are getting paid enough get a different job that pays better. 
Pull up your big boy panties and quit whining.


----------



## Brent H

richardk0220 said:


> I hate unions, and will never participate with one.
> If you do not like your job then quit. and go flip burgers.
> 
> I love the freedom to set my own hours, and that is worth more than a few dollars more in income.


I agree. No union no state laws just leave me alone let me work I'm good.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

jrlocal83vp said:


> So what do I need to do to support this movement


i can HANDLE this myself lol


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Atavar said:


> He said it pretty plain. If you don’t think you are getting paid enough get a different job that pays better.
> Pull up your big boy panties and quit whining.


ive had it with your annoying interjections...BANISHED LOL


----------



## Seamus

Rickos69 said:


> So yesterday afternoon, I am delivering Panda to a house. Hand It To Me.
> The front door is open, the storm door is open. Not totally. just a little.
> I ring the doorbell.
> A F*****G Pit Bull comes crashing through the storm door straight at me, barking.
> I put up the hot bag, which now has teeth marks, and avoided it jumping on me.
> The owner comes running out screaming at the dog,
> The dog is circling to make another attack.
> Fortunately, he managed to grab it.
> Profusely apologizing to me.
> Didn't realize the doors were open.
> What can I say?
> 
> Reminded me of your encounter.
> In the end, are we mailmen?


Now you _really_ know what it feels like!

I hope since the bag has teeth marks you charged him $80 for the bag!


----------



## sidewazzz

Always a strike, always unhappy people driving not making much and complaining about it. At the end of the day STRIKING ISN'T GOING TO DO ANYTHING BUT ALLOW YOUR FELLOW DRIVERS TO PROFIT OFF YOUR CHOICE TO NOT DRIVE. Either drive or don't stop thinking this is gonna be an easy money job or 80K a year type thing.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Grubhubflub said:


> Where did you pull these numbers out from?


Excel spreadsheets.

Used for analysis and tax returns.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Seamus said:


> I think the funniest part of this whole thread is that the OP did it as a joke and got 228 responses, started numerous arguments, and got members calling each other names!
> 
> Either people missed the part about it being a joke, ignored it, or just enjoy participating in a good argument.
> 
> Bravo!


And yet, I am still stuck at 113 points on this forum.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

sidewazzz said:


> 80K a year type thing.


Well actually, 😆


----------



## Judge and Jury

Grubhubflub said:


> View attachment 660357


Haha!

Over 12k views and 250 posts for a piece of satire

Seems a lot of drivers care.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Nats121 said:


> Too many poorly planned, half-baked "strikes" or whatever you want to call them can result in the public tuning them out the way they tune out car alarms.
> 
> I'm 1000% in favor of drivers getting together and protesting these scam outfits so long as it's done CORRECTLY. That means good planning with clear messages like the May 2019 protest in California.
> 
> It was a big success despite the small number of drivers who participated. It got the attention of the media and the politicians and was an important catalyst for the passage of AB5.
> 
> Forget about disrupting Uber. It isn't necessary and it's close to impossible anyway.


Thank the heavens that the very liberal voters of CA voted against stereotype and saved us drivers from the horrors of AB5.

Seems unprofitable contractors want to be employees, without considering the probable results.

Prop. 22 has increased my weekly profits by 20 to 45 percent per week, depending on how I utilize the food delivery apps.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Nats121 said:


> Because the SEC allowed Uber under pains and penalty of perjury to laughingly claim drivers are their "customers" on their IPO prospectus, it's not a "strike", it's a boycott or protest.
> 
> Because it's a boycott any claims that collective action by drivers violate anti-trust laws should be total BS.
> 
> As consumers drivers have every right to engage in collective action against their "service providers".


So, like striking in front of Frontier for poor cable service or Popeyes for long waits?

Seems to me that not using the service is the solution.


----------



## Nats121

Judge and Jury said:


> Thank the heavens that the very liberal voters of CA voted against stereotype and saved us drivers from the horrors of AB5.


Uber and the other gig companies spent $250 million dollars on a blizzard of misleading ads which successfully scared the unformed voters that AB5 would mean the loss of their rides. They also conned those same voters into believing that Prop 22 would be "good" for drivers.

Based on my experience of Uber Eats blatantly lowballing the elapsed time of my deliveries I certainly wouldn't trust them to pay me correctly under Prop 22.

From 2017 to 2018, part of my Eats pay was time pay and Uber consistently cheated with times that were well below the actual time of the delivery.


----------



## gjax00n

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


That so called driver doesn't get it, why in the hell would you accept 1$ when with a real effort we could have $2 or $3! uber (SIC intentional) knows there will always be a sucker for a buck out there. So long as there are those willing to settle for anything uber's going to continue to dangle anything in front of us.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Discdom said:


> California is worse off because of the strike. The gig companies get away with more now


Maybe.

The strike may have precipitated AB5.

However, prop. 22 has increased my weekly profits.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

So, for me, the laughable strike was good for me.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Nats121 said:


> You're correct, the govt definitely needs an education on how this business works and few if any know including the judges who have to decide cases.
> 
> Driver-advocates will need to educate them.
> 
> Having said the above, even with their lack of knowledge some progress is being made. Look at Seattle.


Driver advocates on both sides of the issue, including drivers who want to remain independent contractors?


----------



## Judge and Jury

jaxbeachrides said:


> Income ÷ miles = per mile average
> 
> Serious tho, this is meaningful if you use an Escalade.
> 
> If you could make $200-300+ plus every day, the mileage, or per mile average, would not be so critical.


Dollars per mile is the ratio used to determine if an offer may be profitable in the short time required to accept or decline an offer.

For example, in most scenarios, driving 300 miles to make 200 dollars would be unprofitable.


----------



## Nats121

Judge and Jury said:


> So, like striking in front of Frontier for poor cable service or Popeyes for long waits?


C'mon buddy, don't play dumb. You know this is completely different from what you referenced above. 

Independent oil producers successfully boycotted both the Standard Oil Cartel as well as the railroads after discovering that the cartel colluded with the railroads to skyrocket the price for shipping the independent oil.



Judge and Jury said:


> Seems to me that not using the service is the solution.


Because the govt supplies the gig companies with a perpetually large number of Third World immigrant replacement drivers the chances of your suggestion succeeding is virtually zero.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Nats121 said:


> The people at Uber, Doordash, and Grubhub are the true villains here when it comes to having no soul. They're the ones who use Top Secret algorithms to cut, cut, cut driver pay.
> 
> In my market the minimum payouts are Uber ($2.00 single order / $1.50 double orders) Doordash ($2.25 single / $2.00 double) and Grubhub ($3.00 single / ? double).
> 
> As many of you have noticed minimum payout deliveries are getting longer and longer. A $2.00 payout for Eats used to be under 2 miles but is now being offered for 3.5 mile deliveries. The same has happened with DD and GH.
> 
> Non-tipping / bad-tipping customers suck but the real issue is that the companies are dumping way too much of the burden of paying the drivers onto the customers. Tips are supposed to be a supplement not a substitute for reasonable patyouts by the companies. The message to the greedy companies should be PAY UP!


Other than griping on this forum, what active measures have you attempted to redress your grievances?


----------



## Judge and Jury

Taxi818 said:


> Good luck with that.


It was a satirical post that exploded.


----------



## Nats121

Judge and Jury said:


> Other than griping on this forum, what active measures have you attempted to redress your grievances?


First of all stick to the topic as opposed to the garbage you're trying to introduce to muddy up the waters.

I'll simply say I've contacted govt officials, one of which quite possibly played a role in eliminating Uber's redlining of minority neighborhoods with their Boost zones in DC in 2018.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


Post was facetious.

My method of striking is the liberal use of the decline button.

However, if I was an employee, I might be eligible for worker's comp. payments due to the Carpal Tunnel Syndrome affecting my thumb and wrist due to all that declining.


----------



## Judge and Jury

cabbie1 said:


> So you are going to protest people not tipping? Seriously? PEOPLE ARE NOT REQUIRED TO TIP AT ALL!! THE ATTITUDE OF NO TIP NO FOOD IS A BAD REFLECTION ON YOU!! tHERE IS NOTHING THAT SAYS PEOPLE MUST TIP. You all need to find other jobs if that is your attitude


So, your AR is near 100%.

The usual problems associated with non-tipped offers include unprofitability, low ratings and false complaints.


----------



## Nats121

Judge and Jury said:


> Driver advocates on both sides of the issue, including drivers who want to remain independent contractors?


The people who advocate for business-as-usual are not driver-advocates, they're advocates for themselves and/or they're shills for the companies.

As far as being "independent contractors" is concerned, if the current gig worker employment model meets the requirements of being an IC, the entire IC classification system is in serious need of a major overhaul.


----------



## Judge and Jury

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


Troll: Agreed.
Satire: Maybe.
Independent Contractor: Yes
Strikes: Useless.


----------



## Judge and Jury

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


Troll: Agreed.
Satire: Maybe.
Independent Contractor: Yes
Strikes: Useless.


Uber 1 said:


> That's why it has to happen then.... Make them hurt $$ wise
> 
> Have to grab them by the nuts and squeeze and twist!
> 
> Well graphic but you get the point!
> :-0
> 
> I'm all in for a strike let's do this thing
> 
> If you need to earn money that day drive a different app deliver food or something but we have to set an example at some point work at one app at a time!
> 
> If anybody has the same feelings and wants to do something about it feel free to PM me
> 
> Andy


You don't seem to understand.

This is a general strike.

No rides or deliveries.

No going grocery shopping, to the movies or out for dinner.

No use of utilities, including electricity and water.

No flushing of toilets.

Are you truly dedicated?

Are you down or just paying lip service?


----------



## Judge and Jury

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I get the joke and everything, but actually it’s not as silly as it seems.
> 
> Hear me out.
> 
> Economy’s going down.
> 
> What will people cut first? Tips.
> 
> We’ll be looking at peanuts while gas goes crazy. So no workie.
> 
> Somehow, generators should be forced to pay higher base.
> 
> I saw a “free delivery” poster at Wawa and chuckled. Um. No. No Wawa for you!


I drive in CA. Low base pay plus high tips plus prop. 22 adjustment are the path to profitability.

Higher base pay and peak pay have no advantages in my market.


----------



## Judge and Jury

livinlavidabroka said:


> SUK IT UP SNOWFLAKE


Haha!

Strikes are useless.

Please read posts prior to commenting.

Or just come off as a snowflake.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> This is one of 8 posts in almost 8 years? Time to crawl back in your hole lol 😆


HaHa!

Seems poster came out of retirement to counter a poster on this forum for less than two months.

LOL.


----------



## Judge and Jury

XxFoodNowProxX said:


> That won’t change the fact that people don’t have as much money to tip with. The economy is shit.
> 
> You might want to press Uber for higher pay. Wages have been decreased at least eight times since I started doing UberEATS in 2016. Beyond that they also removed any transparency with mileage or time. You can run the same order from A to B on a Tuesday with no boost and get the exact same payout on a Saturday with boost from A to B. Uber keeps raising rates for the customers but the drivers keep getting less and less.


The decline button is your most profitable tool.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Uber Leaver said:


> You can't ever expect to get a tip in the first place.if You want tips You should be a waiter somewhere.


You gotta fish for tips.

In other words, you gotta have the experience to realize when tips are involved.

The OP was in the delivery sub-forums.

Hidden tips is a thing in food delivery.

I normally only accept offers that include tips.

Further, I am fishing for offers that include ten to fifty dollar tips.

Your post is uninformed.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Discdom said:


> Prop 22 killed AB5. It allowed them complete power


Thank the voters for that.

I thank the voters every Monday when my prop. 22 adjustment is reported.


----------



## Mobcat

Goodellsux said:


> Count me in. I’ll be striking on the golf course


Well I propose all us drivers could strike and have a family day as well, we could get a castle and BBQ,s etc and spend some time with our family’s as a united front and plan our way forward as a collective against our biased for master being Uber, we need to push for a 30% rise in incoming funds from Uber no promotions no gimmicks just a increase of 30% for jobs complete, as we all have cars we could have our day of unity away from the capital cities in a nice location TBD to also enjoy our day with our family’s, partners or significant others, I do feel to get our goals desired from head office we do need to start working as a collective and get the local press involved to show we are underpaid subcontractors with family’s to provide for on a daily basis.


----------



## Judge and Jury

D.hardt said:


> So we let the control our music, keep refreshments, all Phone type chargers & we offer great service. 1.00 they can't give?? An uber tearing our mouth out. 6 years ago we were getting 1.75 a mile, now they up to 43-44%
> 
> 
> I just want to know, do we stick together or not, one of you might have a situation an we talk louder in volume. One day? You talking 550. You still only can work so many hrs. Come Go getters, don't let green drive your morals.
> I'm with the family. United I'M STRIKING!!


Stick together?; No.
Are you my competition?: Yes.
Do I want to be associated with the lowest common denominator? No.
Am I profitable?: Yes.
Are you profitable?: ?

Unprofitable contractors seem to clamor for W2 and union status for protection.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Whosyourdaddy said:


> How about enough with stupid comments that add nothing to the discussion. Some people are willing to participate in a discussion just so they can feel important..buzz off...


So, commenting on another posters number of posts adds something to the discussion?


----------



## Judge and Jury

BluFire said:


> Ewwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Lower # of Driver's on the road would clearly mean more $$ for the Driver's who ARE out. Either passenger # is what it would normally be and the Driver's wouldn't be splitting the # of rides. *WIN
> 
> Or passengers wait for a lowered amount of available Driver's who aren't willing to drive without earning their tips which makes up a HIGE portion of our income and thet get the idea for future rides. * Win
> 
> It's a win win for Driver's even if U/L pockets aren't affected.
> 
> So if you want the day to Strike, then go for it, if you prefer to drive that day... keep cool. We're independent contractors do what you want...
> 
> 
> SAVAGE
> 
> 
> Tips, yes...
> 
> Charging riders a Booking fee & (provide WHAT?) Service fee that is what isnt fair.


You don't seem to understand.

This strike notification was posted on the food delivery forum.

Meat bag and puker delivery drivers are not invited to participate.

There is a general strike scheduled for June 31st that may interest you.

Search the forum for more information.

Good luck.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

I love the ignore button....i don't have to bother responding to a head case 🖕


----------



## Judge and Jury

hp.proli said:


> I agree with much of what you say. But, I disagree that giving less to drivers is a viable path to profitability. At some point - which is different for every driver - the drivers will stop doing the actual work of the business model. On the other hand, the customers WILL pay more. They have become accustomed to using rideshare services, like Uber and Lyft, and absolutely depend on them to get themselves to their jobs, or to take them home from their favorite club or a party where they were drinking, or to take them home when their car breaks down, etc. And, a higher price for that service is not going to cause them to stop using the service. They may complain about the higher prices, but they WILL pay them.
> 
> I have long said that Uber and Lyft - I only do rideshare driving - have been leaving a lot of money on the table. They can and should be charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, of course, paying drivers for pick up mileage and driving time. We cannot magically be transported to the pick up location - we have to drive our cars and use our gas and spend our time to get there. And, customers WILL understand if Uber and Lyft start charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, decide NOT to request an Uber or Lyft ride when the driver is 20 minutes away, just to go to the convenience store to pick up cigarettes. But, as long as they are not being charged for the pick up mileage and driving time, they WILL continue abusing the platform and the drivers with no conscience about it. The way it would work is Uber and Lyft would calcuate the estimated mileage and driving time required for the driver who accepts the ride request to get to the pick up point. The rider then has two minutes to decide if the total cost of the ride is worth it to them, or not. So, it is imminently fair.
> 
> I think the reason neither company charges for pick up mileage and driving time is because they are afraid that, if they are the first company to do that, they may lose business to the other platform that does not incur that extra charge. But, whichever company DOES start incurring that charge for pick up mileage and driving time will win with the drivers - which is where the "rubber" of their business model meets the road. And, the other company will quickly follow suit when they notice they are unable to keep drivers.
> 
> Another thing both Uber and Lyft can do to help achieve profitability is to incentivize drivers to drive more by offering progressively higher rates to drivers who put in more online hours each week, and paying less to the drivers who are just trying to earn some beer money for the weekend. This will reduce driver churn and dramatically decrease the expense of sign on bonuses for new drivers. It would also increase company profitability when the drivers who can't or don't want to drive as many hours per week accept the rides, because they will still charge the riders the higher rates. Of course, those drivers who get paid less are less likely to continue doing rideshare driving - which is just fine, as far as I'm concerned. Where is it written that Uber and Lyft should pander to part time drivers?
> 
> Another thing they can do towards achieving profitability is to increase the charges for wait time at the pick up point and at any scheduled stops. After two minutes, they should be charged a dollar a minute for wait time - and, drivers should get, at least, 75% of that. And, if riders don't want to pay that, they should be ready to get in the car and start the ride when their driver arrives - none of this, "Be right there!" and, "Coming out now!" bs that is merely a euphemism for, "I'm going to waste as much of your time as I possibly can." This will do four things:
> 
> 1 - Incentivize riders to be ready to get in the car when their driver arrives.
> 
> 2 - Incentivize drivers to wait as long as the rider needs, knowing that they are earning a premium for their time.
> 
> 3 - Reduce the number of drivers required to meet the demand, since drivers will be spending less time waiting on riders.
> 
> 4 - Increase revenue - and, profits - for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> As a driver for both Uber and Lyft over the last six years and given over 11,000 rides, I have had many many hours to give this matter careful consideration. And, these are my suggestions, if Uber and Lyft want to succeed.


So, you gonna Strike?

Actually, the OP was posted on the delivery sub-forum.

Sorry, you are not invited to participate.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Walt D in LV said:


> How is striking (aka not driving that day) going to work against non-tippers? It will simply raise the prices on _all_ riders.
> Riders will have to pay more money, even the tippers (who may not tip now because they're paying more). The drivers driving will _make_ more money, as will the companies.
> 
> I'm trying to see the benefit. Especially long-term, this hurts the customers, who pay the bills. That doesn't seem like a good business idea.
> 
> I don't know if there is a good solution to non-tippers other than try to bring it up in conversation with passengers (not knowing who tips and who doesn't) about the importance of it.
> Example: Passengers often ask, "How's your day going?"
> A response might be, "It's going alright. Between fares and tips, I'm doing okay."
> 
> This plants the seed how important tipping is. 😊


The solution to non tippers is the decline button.

This is a food delivery forum.

Up front and hidden tips are a thing.


----------



## Judge and Jury

jaxbeachrides said:


> You're right. It was shequonda. My bad.
> 
> Yeah, it's my fault that was the order. Whatever dude.


Seems ignorance is bliss.

You're blissful, right.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Ardery said:


> yes, PLEASE, strike.
> as many of you morons as possible.
> 
> that's MORE rides for me...
> that's MORE money for me...
> that's MORE surge for me!!
> 
> you think you morons that post these monthly and yearly strike messages have ANY AFFECT WHATSOEVER on Uber Lyft?!!
> 
> it has ZERO effect. NONE.
> 
> how many drivers do you think read this message board? 5% maybe?
> 
> The Uber Lyft strike mentality DOESN'T work, has NEVER worked, and will NEVER EVER work.
> 
> those of you morons that take off July 4th, the only affect it will have on Uber Lyft is a tiny blip of a shortage of drivers. that will be converted into SURGE. thank you!! MORE FOR ME!
> 
> Morons that want to STRIKE... that want to be taken seriously... need to strike for DAYS AND DAYS, or even WEEKS, if you want to be taken seriously. and NOT just 5% of the drivers. it has to be 50+% of the drivers. there's no way you'll be able to communicate to them. you have no outreach. your max outreach is 5%.
> 
> So, in summary, while all the morons take off the 4th of July with the intentions to strike, you're only putting additional money into MY pocket.
> 
> What has these Itty bitty strikes have done in the past 5 years? NOTHING. ZERO. has your pay gone up? NO. strikes are only effective if it's system wide 50 plus % needs to strike. and not just one day. BUT FOR SEVERAL DAYS... AND DAYS.. AND DAYS. and not ONE person has learned that yet.
> 
> take care, goodbye, good luck, and thanks for putting that fantastic surge into my pocket on July 4th holiday.


OP was satire.

Seems it got your panties in a bunch.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Driver6421120 said:


> So how does this make sense to strike as an independent contractor? Independently choosing your own time to drive, voluntarily using the Uber platform, getting paid exponentially depending on the hours you CHOOSE to drive, with the ability to work 7 days, or nights, or weekends. How would one pay bills if this is the only source of income? Male it make logical sense, STRIKE?, for what purpose again? Against your self, your business? Only those with a significant backup plan or another source of income can AFFORD to do that! THAT'S CALLED SABOTAGE!


You don't understand.

I want to be a part time employee scheduled from midnight till four am in the worst parts of the city.

Also, I want to accept every offer so I won't be fired.

If I had union representation, I would advocate for the 11 pm till three am shift.

LOL.

Seriously, those advocating for W2 status and union representation don't have a clue of the possible consequences.


----------



## Judge and Jury

bobby747 said:


> STRIKE IS 100% BULLSHIT. ITS MY BIRTHDAY, I AM OFF . BUT ANTS WILL DRIVE AT A LOSS DAILY...


Yep.

Strike is useless.

However, I agree you are off.


----------



## Judge and Jury

AUberDriver01 said:


> I remember back when there weren't tips and we were not supposed to even accept it if it was offered...


Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Ardery said:


> yes, PLEASE, strike.
> as many of you morons as possible.
> 
> that's MORE rides for me...
> that's MORE money for me...
> that's MORE surge for me!!
> 
> you think you morons that post these monthly and yearly strike messages have ANY AFFECT WHATSOEVER on Uber Lyft?!!
> 
> it has ZERO effect. NONE.
> 
> how many drivers do you think read this message board? 5% maybe?
> 
> The Uber Lyft strike mentality DOESN'T work, has NEVER worked, and will NEVER EVER work.
> 
> those of you morons that take off July 4th, the only affect it will have on Uber Lyft is a tiny blip of a shortage of drivers. that will be converted into SURGE. thank you!! MORE FOR ME!
> 
> Morons that want to STRIKE... that want to be taken seriously... need to strike for DAYS AND DAYS, or even WEEKS, if you want to be taken seriously. and NOT just 5% of the drivers. it has to be 50+% of the drivers. there's no way you'll be able to communicate to them. you have no outreach. your max outreach is 5%.
> 
> So, in summary, while all the morons take off the 4th of July with the intentions to strike, you're only putting additional money into MY pocket.
> 
> What has these Itty bitty strikes have done in the past 5 years? NOTHING. ZERO. has your pay gone up? NO. strikes are only effective if it's system wide 50 plus % needs to strike. and not just one day. BUT FOR SEVERAL DAYS... AND DAYS.. AND DAYS. and not ONE person has learned that yet.
> 
> take care, goodbye, good luck, and thanks for putting that fantastic surge into my pocket on July 4th holiday.


Regarding surge.

You are welcome.

I am expecting twenty percent of your income for my efforts agitating for a strike.

Please message me. Further, I only accept cashier checks.


----------



## Judge and Jury

robert2 said:


> Such tripe- you are now and have been an employee of Uber- the courts have ruled and it is only a matter of how long Uber can drag the process out- Uber has already folded their ridiculous “we don’t employ drivers “ argument in the uk- soon other countries will follow, including the USA!


So, you're an unprofitable contractor clamoring for protection?

Do you realize the consequences of becoming a part time gig app employee of these despicable companies?


----------



## Judge and Jury

Diamondraider said:


> If you are protesting non-tippers, put signs in your car that July 4th is an Upfront Cash Tippers-only Day and pax that decline will be ejected from the vehicle.


Haha!

Food delivery forum.

Tips are a real profitable phenomenon in food delivery.

Not driving blind.

Plus, miles per dollar over two bucks from driveway till return.


----------



## Judge and Jury

pwnzor said:


> Lots of complaints here...
> 
> ...why not get a different job where you're paid the amount of money you feel you are actually worth? Surely, all the people here complaining about non-tippers have some type of marketable skill that would be of great benefit to the hundreds of thousands of employers who are desperate to fill positions.
> 
> If you live anywhere near the Atlanta airport, send me a message. I'm hiring smart people.
> 
> I need CSR's for day shift and experienced dispatchers for night shifts.


I can clean windshields at the end of freeway off ramps.

I am in LA County.

Willing to work nights.

Can you dispatch any tippers my way?


----------



## Judge and Jury

Seamus said:


> I think the funniest part of this whole thread is that the OP did it as a joke and got 228 responses, started numerous arguments, and got members calling each other names!
> 
> Either people missed the part about it being a joke, ignored it, or just enjoy participating in a good argument.
> 
> Bravo!


Frankly, there are very few intelligent or interesting posters on the delivery or Los Angeles forums.

Seems only three or four posters called me out.

Seamus and Ms. Mercenary above all.

I always read your posts, even though your dollars to mile ratio is kinda low.

Lol.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Ms. Mercenary said:


> People get roped in. At first one understands it’s a joke. But then come the serious replies and you sort of can’t help but join in.


You were right.

It was a troll post.

Seems you and Seamus have the special troll antenna.

LOL.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Mole said:


> I will join this strike and ironically I will be at the Hyatt in Huntington Beach.


Ok.

Just don't expect your Jack in the Box order to be delivered in a timely manner.

Further, the french fry tax may be aggressively applied.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Rickos69 said:


> So yesterday afternoon, I am delivering Panda to a house. Hand It To Me.
> The front door is open, the storm door is open. Not totally. just a little.
> I ring the doorbell.
> A F*****G Pit Bull comes crashing through the storm door straight at me, barking.
> I put up the hot bag, which now has teeth marks, and avoided it jumping on me.
> The owner comes running out screaming at the dog,
> The dog is circling to make another attack.
> Fortunately, he managed to grab it.
> Profusely apologizing to me.
> Didn't realize the doors were open.
> What can I say?
> 
> Reminded me of your encounter.
> In the end, are we mailmen?


So, that experience prompted you to participate in the strike?


----------



## Judge and Jury

Anotherfool said:


> As long as there are fools to work
> 
> You can't get through to stupid


Someone gotta be taking those low ball offers.

Let them be, for many different reasons.


----------



## thadon55

jaxbeachrides said:


> Mostly also they are burning revenue through worthless promotions that the cheap customers are using only to get free food.
> 
> I get constant promo offers from all of the gig companies.
> 
> I got a chick fil a offer for shaquita the other day for like 15 items and no tip. I accepted the order just so I could cancel it. One sandwich, 7 small lemonades and 7 small fries, for her 7 kids. 10 miles no tip.
> 
> Goddamnit shaquita, goto the grocery store, buy a sack of potatoes, a packet of kool aid and make the shit yourself. Instead she's using a promo code to waste $20 on junk food, losing money for the company and the driver.
> 
> The companies are catering to "customers" like this.


What's really funny is you have no clue is they to in cash cause they don't trust the app. I get tipped cash from people all the time stating they don't trust the app to give me all the money. But keep that philosophy and tell us how it works out for ya. (Hint, you'll never know cause you cancel the orders)


----------



## Judge and Jury

Anotherfool said:


> The two stupid states don't matter. The people they vote in shows the stupidity of the populous





Anotherfool said:


> The two stupid states don't matter. The people they vote in shows the stupidity of the populous





Anotherfool said:


> The two stupid states don't matter. The people they vote in shows the stupidity of the populous


Hehe!

Seems you are ignorant of the benefits of prop. 22 passed by a liberal electorate in CA against their normal proclivities and freed us drivers from the horrors of AB5.

Don't know how to state it politely: You are the stupid or ignorant voter.


----------



## Underpaid

sidecajoel said:


> all you whiners out there. if you don’t like your job get another one and quit your *****ing.


GFYS


----------



## Underpaid

donh said:


> We have a Union in seattle and it’s wrecking everything, the only people who care about minimum earnings are the drivers putting out minimum efforts. They are taking money from those of us that bought premium cars and work nights, weekend and holidays. Thinking that they should make as much in their five year old prius only working 9-5 weekdays. It’s pretty frustrating. They make demands through the union causing the companies to spend money and do stupid things then cry that company takes a larger percentage or raises rates to cover it. It’s like they don’t realize there’s a finite amount of money spent on rides before people find another way home. And that a Buisiness needs to show a profit to stay in business. Making demands takes money out of their own pockets. Uber and Lyft bent over backwards to appease drivers and asked us not to form unions. But the teamsters already had their wretched claws in all the ex cab drivers. Teamsters even… the same guys that were using their contacts to get us arrested and have our cars impounded. Teamsters who discreetly encouraged their cab and limo drivers in the early years to vandalize our cars and even assault our drivers.
> unions are for wage earners we’re independent contractors.
> we used to be treated as customers, now thanks to the teamsters rideshare Union we’re neither custynor employees but a mere annoyance the company has to endure until all the bugs are ironed out of self driving cars.


That’s a bunch of horse shit.


----------



## Atavar

Whosyourdaddy said:


> ive had it with your annoying interjections...BANISHED LOL


ROFL


----------



## Atavar

Whosyourdaddy said:


> I love the ignore button....i don't have to bother responding to a head case 🖕


Yeah, he’d rather keep up his nonsense. That’s fine by me.


----------



## Discdom

Judge and Jury said:


> Maybe.
> 
> The strike may have precipitated AB5.
> 
> However, prop. 22 has increased my weekly profits.
> 
> Experiment, learn and adapt.
> 
> So, for me, the laughable strike was good for me.


How do you get more doing rideshare. I get no adjustment except on Doordash. It is awesome for food delivery. Just drive slow and wait att restaurant as long as possible


----------



## 227917

[email protected] said:


> Yeah why not ?
> We don't make any money doing Uber anyway.


After listening to a few riders… they have our back. They’ve said if they knew when drivers were going to stop driving they stop requesting. People from so walks of life… and I believe them. They are under the impression that with the rate hike we were getting more as well… keep them filled in on the bullshit … they are on out side


----------



## ulijay

hp.proli said:


> I agree with much of what you say. But, I disagree that giving less to drivers is a viable path to profitability. At some point - which is different for every driver - the drivers will stop doing the actual work of the business model. On the other hand, the customers WILL pay more. They have become accustomed to using rideshare services, like Uber and Lyft, and absolutely depend on them to get themselves to their jobs, or to take them home from their favorite club or a party where they were drinking, or to take them home when their car breaks down, etc. And, a higher price for that service is not going to cause them to stop using the service. They may complain about the higher prices, but they WILL pay them.
> 
> I have long said that Uber and Lyft - I only do rideshare driving - have been leaving a lot of money on the table. They can and should be charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, of course, paying drivers for pick up mileage and driving time. We cannot magically be transported to the pick up location - we have to drive our cars and use our gas and spend our time to get there. And, customers WILL understand if Uber and Lyft start charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, decide NOT to request an Uber or Lyft ride when the driver is 20 minutes away, just to go to the convenience store to pick up cigarettes. But, as long as they are not being charged for the pick up mileage and driving time, they WILL continue abusing the platform and the drivers with no conscience about it. The way it would work is Uber and Lyft would calcuate the estimated mileage and driving time required for the driver who accepts the ride request to get to the pick up point. The rider then has two minutes to decide if the total cost of the ride is worth it to them, or not. So, it is imminently fair.
> 
> I think the reason neither company charges for pick up mileage and driving time is because they are afraid that, if they are the first company to do that, they may lose business to the other platform that does not incur that extra charge. But, whichever company DOES start incurring that charge for pick up mileage and driving time will win with the drivers - which is where the "rubber" of their business model meets the road. And, the other company will quickly follow suit when they notice they are unable to keep drivers.
> 
> Another thing both Uber and Lyft can do to help achieve profitability is to incentivize drivers to drive more by offering progressively higher rates to drivers who put in more online hours each week, and paying less to the drivers who are just trying to earn some beer money for the weekend. This will reduce driver churn and dramatically decrease the expense of sign on bonuses for new drivers. It would also increase company profitability when the drivers who can't or don't want to drive as many hours per week accept the rides, because they will still charge the riders the higher rates. Of course, those drivers who get paid less are less likely to continue doing rideshare driving - which is just fine, as far as I'm concerned. Where is it written that Uber and Lyft should pander to part time drivers?
> 
> Another thing they can do towards achieving profitability is to increase the charges for wait time at the pick up point and at any scheduled stops. After two minutes, they should be charged a dollar a minute for wait time - and, drivers should get, at least, 75% of that. And, if riders don't want to pay that, they should be ready to get in the car and start the ride when their driver arrives - none of this, "Be right there!" and, "Coming out now!" bs that is merely a euphemism for, "I'm going to waste as much of your time as I possibly can." This will do four things:
> 
> 1 - Incentivize riders to be ready to get in the car when their driver arrives.
> 
> 2 - Incentivize drivers to wait as long as the rider needs, knowing that they are earning a premium for their time.
> 
> 3 - Reduce the number of drivers required to meet the demand, since drivers will be spending less time waiting on riders.
> 
> 4 - Increase revenue - and, profits - for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> As a driver for both Uber and Lyft over the last six years and given over 11,000 rides, I have had many many hours to give this matter careful consideration. And, these are my suggestions, if Uber and Lyft want to succeed.
> [/QUOT





hp.proli said:


> I agree with much of what you say. But, I disagree that giving less to drivers is a viable path to profitability. At some point - which is different for every driver - the drivers will stop doing the actual work of the business model. On the other hand, the customers WILL pay more. They have become accustomed to using rideshare services, like Uber and Lyft, and absolutely depend on them to get themselves to their jobs, or to take them home from their favorite club or a party where they were drinking, or to take them home when their car breaks down, etc. And, a higher price for that service is not going to cause them to stop using the service. They may complain about the higher prices, but they WILL pay them.
> 
> I have long said that Uber and Lyft - I only do rideshare driving - have been leaving a lot of money on the table. They can and should be charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, of course, paying drivers for pick up mileage and driving time. We cannot magically be transported to the pick up location - we have to drive our cars and use our gas and spend our time to get there. And, customers WILL understand if Uber and Lyft start charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, decide NOT to request an Uber or Lyft ride when the driver is 20 minutes away, just to go to the convenience store to pick up cigarettes. But, as long as they are not being charged for the pick up mileage and driving time, they WILL continue abusing the platform and the drivers with no conscience about it. The way it would work is Uber and Lyft would calcuate the estimated mileage and driving time required for the driver who accepts the ride request to get to the pick up point. The rider then has two minutes to decide if the total cost of the ride is worth it to them, or not. So, it is imminently fair.
> 
> I think the reason neither company charges for pick up mileage and driving time is because they are afraid that, if they are the first company to do that, they may lose business to the other platform that does not incur that extra charge. But, whichever company DOES start incurring that charge for pick up mileage and driving time will win with the drivers - which is where the "rubber" of their business model meets the road. And, the other company will quickly follow suit when they notice they are unable to keep drivers.
> 
> Another thing both Uber and Lyft can do to help achieve profitability is to incentivize drivers to drive more by offering progressively higher rates to drivers who put in more online hours each week, and paying less to the drivers who are just trying to earn some beer money for the weekend. This will reduce driver churn and dramatically decrease the expense of sign on bonuses for new drivers. It would also increase company profitability when the drivers who can't or don't want to drive as many hours per week accept the rides, because they will still charge the riders the higher rates. Of course, those drivers who get paid less are less likely to continue doing rideshare driving - which is just fine, as far as I'm concerned. Where is it written that Uber and Lyft should pander to part time drivers?
> 
> Another thing they can do towards achieving profitability is to increase the charges for wait time at the pick up point and at any scheduled stops. After two minutes, they should be charged a dollar a minute for wait time - and, drivers should get, at least, 75% of that. And, if riders don't want to pay that, they should be ready to get in the car and start the ride when their driver arrives - none of this, "Be right there!" and, "Coming out now!" bs that is merely a euphemism for, "I'm going to waste as much of your time as I possibly can." This will do four things:
> 
> 1 - Incentivize riders to be ready to get in the car when their driver arrives.
> 
> 2 - Incentivize drivers to wait as long as the rider needs, knowing that they are earning a premium for their time.
> 
> 3 - Reduce the number of drivers required to meet the demand, since drivers will be spending less time waiting on riders.
> 
> 4 - Increase revenue - and, profits - for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> As a driver for both Uber and Lyft over the last six years and given over 11,000 rides, I have had many many hours to give this matter careful consideration. And, these are my suggestions, if Uber and Lyft want to succeed.


Uber HAS done "long pickup fee " in the past. I believe it was anything over 12 minutes? When they were doing that I would pick up anything because I was actually paid to drive there (unless it was a ridiculous drive 22 minutes for a 3 minute ride).


----------



## ulijay

arad7 said:


> Yea they don’t get it…you’re USING THEIR PLATFORM…but the driving the record keeping the taxes are on you because you WORK FOR YOURSELF! You make decent to great money (depending on market) and create your own schedule what more do they want? Now i do believe we can get together and work to get back to a percentage based system…around 30-35%


When I started driving for Uber and Lyft about 5 years ago both took a flat 25% of total fare.


----------



## Ourrideshare

hp.proli said:


> I agree with much of what you say. But, I disagree that giving less to drivers is a viable path to profitability. At some point - which is different for every driver - the drivers will stop doing the actual work of the business model. On the other hand, the customers WILL pay more. They have become accustomed to using rideshare services, like Uber and Lyft, and absolutely depend on them to get themselves to their jobs, or to take them home from their favorite club or a party where they were drinking, or to take them home when their car breaks down, etc. And, a higher price for that service is not going to cause them to stop using the service. They may complain about the higher prices, but they WILL pay them.
> 
> I have long said that Uber and Lyft - I only do rideshare driving - have been leaving a lot of money on the table. They can and should be charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, of course, paying drivers for pick up mileage and driving time. We cannot magically be transported to the pick up location - we have to drive our cars and use our gas and spend our time to get there. And, customers WILL understand if Uber and Lyft start charging for pick up mileage and driving time - and, decide NOT to request an Uber or Lyft ride when the driver is 20 minutes away, just to go to the convenience store to pick up cigarettes. But, as long as they are not being charged for the pick up mileage and driving time, they WILL continue abusing the platform and the drivers with no conscience about it. The way it would work is Uber and Lyft would calcuate the estimated mileage and driving time required for the driver who accepts the ride request to get to the pick up point. The rider then has two minutes to decide if the total cost of the ride is worth it to them, or not. So, it is imminently fair.
> 
> I think the reason neither company charges for pick up mileage and driving time is because they are afraid that, if they are the first company to do that, they may lose business to the other platform that does not incur that extra charge. But, whichever company DOES start incurring that charge for pick up mileage and driving time will win with the drivers - which is where the "rubber" of their business model meets the road. And, the other company will quickly follow suit when they notice they are unable to keep drivers.
> 
> Another thing both Uber and Lyft can do to help achieve profitability is to incentivize drivers to drive more by offering progressively higher rates to drivers who put in more online hours each week, and paying less to the drivers who are just trying to earn some beer money for the weekend. This will reduce driver churn and dramatically decrease the expense of sign on bonuses for new drivers. It would also increase company profitability when the drivers who can't or don't want to drive as many hours per week accept the rides, because they will still charge the riders the higher rates. Of course, those drivers who get paid less are less likely to continue doing rideshare driving - which is just fine, as far as I'm concerned. Where is it written that Uber and Lyft should pander to part time drivers?
> 
> Another thing they can do towards achieving profitability is to increase the charges for wait time at the pick up point and at any scheduled stops. After two minutes, they should be charged a dollar a minute for wait time - and, drivers should get, at least, 75% of that. And, if riders don't want to pay that, they should be ready to get in the car and start the ride when their driver arrives - none of this, "Be right there!" and, "Coming out now!" bs that is merely a euphemism for, "I'm going to waste as much of your time as I possibly can." This will do four things:
> 
> 1 - Incentivize riders to be ready to get in the car when their driver arrives.
> 
> 2 - Incentivize drivers to wait as long as the rider needs, knowing that they are earning a premium for their time.
> 
> 3 - Reduce the number of drivers required to meet the demand, since drivers will be spending less time waiting on riders.
> 
> 4 - Increase revenue - and, profits - for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> As a driver for both Uber and Lyft over the last six years and given over 11,000 rides, I have had many many hours to give this matter careful consideration. And, these are my suggestions, if Uber and Lyft want to succeed.


Worked with Uber for 5.5 years with 9k+ rides. It was not easy to get ahead though extremely helpful in the times that quick money was needed.
There is a new platform that has just launched in Atlanta, GA. It is gives drivers a means to recruit other drivers and earn commissions weekly, even though drivers get 70% of the gross daily. Plus, when 40 people have been recruited to drive, then the weekly commission becomes passive income. Each week, a minimum number of hours online are needed for commission eligibility, but the hours go down with each tenth recruit. 

It is about time that there is a serious competitor for the two large companies in this industry. Check out this site that gives details RideShare, and if you drive in Atlanta, then we should all be in favor of having something better for us.


----------



## Ourrideshare

JanetGraceMusic said:


> IDK, Guys, I have a different approach to driving with uber ans I'm rarely stiffed on tips. What i do that's different is IDGAF abt the tips. I keep my eyes on the Big Prize, which means customers asking uber to hook them up with YOU again because your service was a cut above the norm. I open doors, have extra umbrellas, keep free tiny snack sized packs of juice boxes, and animal Crackers for children, coloring books and crayons are in the back with word puzzle games for adults, plus a free tablet from Play Octopus which engages riders in gambling and fun games they can win cash and prizes with. I welcome riders with a smile and thank them for riding with me when they exit. These tiny little courtesies let riders know they're appreciated. It's not about the tip, it's about providing exceptionally excellent service. THAT'S WHERE YOUR TIPS ARE. CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE AND SEE THE DIFFERENCE.
> There's no way in hell I'm going to go strike for a company I'm self employed with. That's insane. If you don't like it, go so something else. If you don't have the love in your heart for what you're doing, it doesn't matter WHAT you do, your dissatisfaction with your own self and own life are going to shine through and you're not going to get Jack sht extra no matter where you go. It's not them. IT'S YOU!!
> It's not magic. It's having love and appreciation 💗 for your riders. Folks can sense when you're in a funk.
> I'm not stopping my work opportunity on a day when I can be helping so many get to and from their celebrations because YOU don't know how to interact with the public. Take a self-help course That's an opportunity for us to wish riders a beautiful 4th of July and keep drunks in the backs of the cars instead of behind a wheel.
> You need to go work on yourself and stop asking people to join you cuz you don’t have the courage or grace to interact with people in a manner that shows them that YOU are worth diamonds and a bag of chips.


Worked with Uber for 5.5 years with 9k+ rides. It was not easy to get ahead though extremely helpful in the times that quick money was needed.
There is a new platform that has just launched in Atlanta, GA. It is gives drivers a means to recruit other drivers and earn commissions weekly, even though drivers get 70% of the gross daily. Plus, when 40 people have been recruited to drive, then the weekly commission becomes passive income. Each week, a minimum number of hours online are needed for commission eligibility, but the hours go down with each tenth recruit. 

It is about time that there is a serious competitor for the two large companies in this industry. Check out this site that gives details RideShare, and if you drive in Atlanta, then we should all be in favor of having something better for us.


----------



## Ourrideshare

Karen Stein said:


> No Union speaks for me.
> All unions do is reward the bad apples and make things worse.
> Unions failed the taxi drivers and will continue to fail.
> Insanity can be defined as continually trying failed solutions and expecting a different result.


I agree with you. 
Worked with Uber for 5.5 years with 9k+ rides. It was not easy to get ahead though extremely helpful in the times that quick money was needed.
There is a new platform that has just launched in Atlanta, GA. It is gives drivers a means to recruit other drivers and earn commissions weekly, even though drivers get 70% of the gross daily. Plus, when 40 people have been recruited to drive, then the weekly commission becomes passive income. Each week, a minimum number of hours online are needed for commission eligibility, but the hours go down with each tenth recruit. 

It is about time that there is a serious competitor for the two large companies in this industry. Check out this site that gives details RideShare, and if you drive in Atlanta, then we should all be in favor of having something better for us.


----------



## texaskdog

gtrplayingman said:


> Anyone have experience with this new group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Drivers Cooperative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivers.coop


We had something called Fasten in Austin. They took forever getting back to me for approval then they said my car was dirty in the pictures. Turns out it was a stream of sunlight in the back seat. I gave up on their nonsense and they went under a few months later.


----------



## Ourrideshare

texaskdog said:


> We had something called Fasten in Austin. They took forever getting back to me for approval then they said my car was dirty in the pictures. Turns out it was a stream of sunlight in the back seat. I gave up on their nonsense and they went under a few months later.


RideShare, the company now launching in Atlanta is a revenue sharing networking model. It means that the driver is an Independent Business Owner, like Amway but with no purchases needed, and it is the passengers who can impact their driving status via ratings. The platform is the only the point of connection between drivers and passengers, and has a background check comparable to Uber which is part of their criteria. The other is 25+ years of age and a car 13 years or newer.

It is a clever business that is partnered with Firestone Tire which passes out windshield decals in the launch cities. Take a look at how this company's payout works.


----------



## Markisonit

ulijay said:


> When I started driving for Uber and Lyft about 5 years ago both took a flat 25% of total fare.


When I started in 2014, the Uber take was 20%.


----------



## Markisonit

texaskdog said:


> We had something called Fasten in Austin. They took forever getting back to me for approval then they said my car was dirty in the pictures. Turns out it was a stream of sunlight in the back seat. I gave up on their nonsense and they went under a few months later.


They sank into their own quicksand. Good!


----------



## texaskdog

Markisonit said:


> They sank into their own quicksand. Good!


I liked the idea but if they aren't going to outdo Lyft & Uber at their own game don't bother. The startups are run just as badly as others. E.G. a hub with good service. Not turning down cars for minor foibles. Not suspending drivers over one angry passenger.


----------



## DrPhill

I've got it! I think I'll strike against......MYSELF. That'll teach 'em....er, me...or somebody!
S....M....F....H!


----------



## Wil Mette

Funny you started seeing lower earnings since the union. I have driven for over 7 years. Chicago has never had a union and pay has dropped in almost every year.
It is possible that the union isn't causing the pay drop, Uber is. That said, just having a union will not prevent pay cuts.

[QUOTE="You cannot write off enough to offset the tax liability.
[/QUOTE]
You can not LEGALLY write off enough to offset the tax liability. The chances of jail time are slim.


----------



## Grubhubflub

oldretiredguy said:


> It has taken me a while to see "trolls" but this one is obvious. "Strike against the company"? Most that I read understand that WE are the company. This is MY business. I "rent" software from UBER, yes they set the rates (and expend money making credit cards easy to use for my riders). If I want to make more, I simply find busier times and logistic the CRAP out of the city in regards to people flow, busy areas, etc. It's pretty easy to do but you have to be in on the idea that this is YOUR business. We don't (and never have) worked for UBER.
> 
> Having said all of that, imagine a waitress striking because the store next door sells drinks for less than she charges.
> 
> The "organizer" is a troll, looking forward to seeing who does and doesn't work on the 4th. He's your competition. Think about that for a minute. It will come to you.......


We're not exactly "the company" because don't set the rates or fees, but I agree with you that there is no point in striking. Each delivery is a separate job. You either take it or you pass. Uber's fine either way.


----------



## UberX Johnny

Walt D in LV said:


> How is striking (aka not driving that day) going to work against non-tippers? It will simply raise the prices on _all_ riders.
> Riders will have to pay more money, even the tippers (who may not tip now because they're paying more). The drivers driving will _make_ more money, as will the companies.
> 
> I'm trying to see the benefit. Especially long-term, this hurts the customers, who pay the bills. That doesn't seem like a good business idea.
> 
> I don't know if there is a good solution to non-tippers other than try to bring it up in conversation with passengers (not knowing who tips and who doesn't) about the importance of it.
> Example: Passengers often ask, "How's your day going?"
> A response might be, "It's going alright. Between fares and tips, I'm doing okay."
> 
> This plants the seed how important tipping is. 😊


AS A 7 YR UBER DRIVER, I support the strike on July 4th. We the people (all who live here in California affected by the increasing inflation) need to stand together in show of force for media and political officials that gig workers need also increasing compensation to keep all of us on the road and help America move. Whether you make money or find it hard to do so... Standing together for 1 day, not driving at the least... will send a message of unity that will in-turn, benefit us all.


----------



## [email protected]

Listen , They controlling Surges , They raised fare price on Riders , Then decreased drivers rate , Uber Drivers #'s are declining .

Don't listen bogus you gonna make more money claims catfish account post . It's not gonna happening .

WE NEED TO STAND. WE NEED TO STAND FIRMLY JUST LIKE UK DRIVERS .


----------



## Judge and Jury

UberX Johnny said:


> AS A 7 YR UBER DRIVER, I support the strike on July 4th. We the people (all who live here in California affected by the increasing inflation) need to stand together in show of force for media and political officials that gig workers need also increasing compensation to keep all of us on the road and help America move. Whether you make money or find it hard to do so... Standing together for 1 day, not driving at the least... will send a message of unity that will in-turn, benefit us all.


You do not seem to understand.

This is a delivery sub-forum.

Pax drivers are not invited to participate.


----------



## [email protected]

Judge and Jury said:


> You do not seem to understand.
> 
> This is a delivery sub-forum.
> 
> Pax drivers are not invited to participate.


It's same . We are getting too lowballed for it's services and who are the responsible ? Venture capitalists high on cocaines tech corps.
Have you ever seen them in a party ? 


You wonder where Is your money has been highway robberied and went to.

Since when Driving someone or delivery food became less than minimum wages ?? Huh ?

You'll get Tips ??


Kiss my hairy sh!t crumbs hangin' arse !!

We are going to Strike.
We gonna drop the bomb to core of the death star and keep doing it.

Drivers/ delivery drivers Strikes back ( b!tech slaps on those power trippin' geeky power tripping nerds who couldn't get laid back in highschool )


----------



## Markisonit

I struck Uber/Lyft a year ago when I stopped driving.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Markisonit said:


> I struck Uber/Lyft a year ago when I stopped driving.


So, you are down for continuing your strike through July 4, 2028?


----------



## [email protected]

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you are down for continuing your strike through July 4, 2028?


Hell yeah 👍

It won't stop till this immoral activities stops. Even it is 2028
Millions of unfairly deactivated , current drivers will unites and strikes against upon you dumb arse. 

It will be a movie "There will be blood", sucka !


----------



## Raul-JZ

I was browsing my old email and I found this forum that I used to follow. Thought not to add anything really then I realized ... I should share my views with fellows drivers. What the heck! Did Uber for 1 year back in 2015 in Palm Beach FL. I recall how bad it was back then. Long hours and would always end up in Miami and have a hard time to get rides back up north. Pay was crap. Hardly enough to get by. knew from the get go it would be like that. Today, with inflation and all, I dont know how you are pulling it off. Hats off to you, if you are. LEft Uber the moment I got a job in my field and worked myself up, but I am greatful i had the opp to do something, although I was thoroughly pissed at how much Uber was exploiting the drivers, and guess? It still the same yeah; the drivers are the easiest link and as long as you have an influx of aliens who get a work permit, uber will take them. Drivers are THE cheapest labor available if you think about it. While I understand that the circumstances of each individual is different, there are better paying jobs today and huge demand for workers. You are a fool (with respect) if you are not looking for one and doing Uber. You should do Uber to complement tops if you have to.


----------



## [email protected]

Raul-JZ said:


> I was browsing my old email and I found this forum that I used to follow. Thought not to add anything really then I realized ... I should share my views with fellows drivers. What the heck! Did Uber for 1 year back in 2015 in Palm Beach FL. I recall how bad it was back then. Long hours and would always end up in Miami and have a hard time to get rides back up north. Pay was crap. Hardly enough to get by. knew from the get go it would be like that. Today, with inflation and all, I dont know how you are pulling it off. Hats off to you, if you are. LEft Uber the moment I got a job in my field and worked myself up, but I am greatful i had the opp to do something, although I was thoroughly pissed at how much Uber was exploiting the drivers, and guess? It still the same yeah; the drivers are the easiest link and as long as you have an influx of aliens who get a work permit, uber will take them. Drivers are THE cheapest labor available if you think about it. While I understand that the circumstances of each individual is different, there are better paying jobs today and huge demand for workers. You are a fool (with respect) if you are not looking for one and doing Uber. You should do Uber to complement tops if you have to.


Tbh , We drivers are driving with giving mercy for Uber . Or completely , being under railroaded.

I'm confident if they are keep continuing doing this malicious business model or patterns , I predict one day some idiots will take an Krazy action over one or even many of them . It's enviable .

Watch . I predict with confidence & pretty much sure that will really happens and at that time ? Who's to blame ?
I'm just an cowboy trying to save this crazy runaway damn stupid Uber bull 🐂 before it's get killed on some freeway , that's all ...


----------



## Rickos69

Seamus said:


> Now you _really_ know what it feels like!
> 
> I hope since the bag has teeth marks you charged him $80 for the bag!


@Seamus, is this for you and me?


----------



## Markisonit

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you are down for continuing your strike through July 4, 2028?


The point is I'm not really striking. I'm just not driving anymore. With the price of fuel, I have ZERO interest in paying big $$ to make no money.


----------



## TeaintheD

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Spoken like true scab....its drivers like you that make it impossible to stage any action against this f'd up company. And this is also why i always make sarcastic remarks regarding strikes or protests against this company. If you want attention you would be better served by jacking off into the ballagio fountains with a protest sign around your neck that read..im almost there...


When you hate your job, you go look for a new one. You don't try to get everyone else to stop working and adapt to your perception. Take the 4th off, I'll make sure that I am on the road all day, earning my $25-55 an hour as usual , which is better pay than traditional jobs. If you work for tips, consider being a server at $2.52 an hour.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Nats121 said:


> The people who advocate for business-as-usual are not driver-advocates, they're advocates for themselves and/or they're shills for the companies.
> 
> As far as being "independent contractors" is concerned, if the current gig worker employment model meets the requirements of being an IC, the entire IC classification system is in serious need of a major overhaul.


"IF" ? lol Is there any question that our lazy, kick-the-can-down-the-road and then point-fingers Congress is 20 years delinquent in updating the FLSA (1968) to this century?


----------



## Nats121

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "IF" ? lol Is there any question that our lazy, kick-the-can-down-the-road and then point-fingers Congress is 20 years delinquent in updating the FLSA (1968) to this century?


There's no question the govt has been avoiding reform for a long time.

I say "if" in relation to the companies meeting the current IC requirements which are weak, vague, and full of loopholes large enough for an aircraft carrier to fit thru them.

They should use the KISS (keep it simple stupid) method to determine employment status... Whose terms, conditions, and rates is the service-provider/laborer worker under? If it's his/hers, he/she is an IC business owner. If it's the other way around he/she is an employee. Simple.


----------



## 232200

This strike is easy for me. I don’t work Mondays, and the weekend will be better anyway.


----------



## Raul-JZ

TeaintheD said:


> When you hate your job, you go look for a new one. You don't try to get everyone else to stop working and adapt to your perception. Take the 4th off, I'll make sure that I am on the road all day, earning my $25-55 an hour as usual ,


Where I wonder one can draw 55$ an hour in these times being a driver. That rate is reminiscent of an era when Uber was new so I was told. Hats off to you.


----------



## mrwhts

Driver6421120 said:


> So how does this make sense to strike as an independent contractor? Independently choosing your own time to drive, voluntarily using the Uber platform, getting paid exponentially depending on the hours you CHOOSE to drive, with the ability to work 7 days, or nights, or weekends. How would one pay bills if this is the only source of income? Male it make logical sense, STRIKE?, for what purpose again? Against your self, your business? Only those with a significant backup plan or another source of income can AFFORD to do that! THAT'S CALLED SABOTAGE!


 How does it make sense for years Uber getting people to start fleet service and buy cars to start own business driving at the driver rates they had, then start dropping driver rates so the people can't pay off cars? Simple bad for business.


----------



## mrwhts

Raul-JZ said:


> Where I wonder one can draw 55$ an hour in these times being a driver. That rate is reminiscent of an era when Uber was new so I was told. Hats off to you.


 Problem is if you work a half day or full day you won't be doing 55 an hour, Uber then uses that one or two hours you worked and got 55 an hour then lies to drivers that all driver are getting that on average.


----------



## Raul-JZ

Nats121 said:


> They should use the KISS (keep it simple stupid) method to determine employment status... Whose terms, conditions, and rates is the service-provider/laborer worker under? If it's his/hers, he/she is an IC business owner. If it's the other way around he/she is an employee. Simple.


They will do absolutely nothing as is. One way to pull this off is thru mobilization by having tons of you filing complaints in droves to the labor dept in hopes that will trigger an investigation of sorts. Simultaneously, most of you should reach out to state senators and explain to their staff what is going on. When we have lots of ppl talking, it will eventually reach the deaf ears of our politicians.


----------



## Cabcampervegas

Judgeetox said:


> When you open the APP, it gives you a contract to agree or disagree with. If you’re using the APP as a delivery person, you must have agreed to the terms of the contract.
> 
> you can’t seriously ‘go on strike’ until you reject the contract the APP companies offered you. I don’t know why this is so difficult to understand for some people. You’re not employed by these companies, you’re using their APP software and providing your time and equipment to the APP companies under the terms of a contract that you’re agreeing to.


So they don’t agree on July 4th.
The contract that comes with the app is to protect Ubers interest only, not the drivers. Just because drivers comply out of necessity (to pay bills etc.) doesn’t mean that they completely agree with it or think that they are getting a fair shake.


----------



## Raul-JZ

mrwhts said:


> Problem is if you work a half day or full day you won't be doing 55 an hour, Uber then uses that one or two hours you worked and got 55 an hour then lies to drivers that all driver are getting that on average.


I know.....I was a driver b4.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Raul-JZ said:


> They will do absolutely nothing as is. One way to pull this off is thru mobilization by having tons of you filing complaints in droves to the labor dept in hopes that will trigger an investigation of sorts. Simultaneously, most of you should reach out to state senators and explain to their staff what is going on. When we have lots of ppl talking, it will eventually reach the deaf ears of our politicians.


Yeah,

Like government actually fixes problems.

It is usually the courts that fix problems.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Markisonit said:


> The point is I'm not really striking. I'm just not driving anymore. With the price of fuel, I have ZERO interest in paying big $$ to make no money.


No risk, no reward.

Or so the old saying goes.


----------



## Raul-JZ

Judge and Jury said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Like government actually fixes problems.
> 
> It is usually the courts that fix problems.


Hence my comment on the labor department. Where do you think these complaints end up? If tons of people complain and an investigation is launched the labor department will engage the parties and eventually will reach the courts.


----------



## mjkerr

TeaintheD said:


> When you hate your job, you go look for a new one. You don't try to get everyone else to stop working and adapt to your perception. Take the 4th off, I'll make sure that I am on the road all day, earning my $25-55 an hour as usual , which is better pay than traditional jobs. If you work for tips, consider being a server at $2.52 an hour.


Unless you're driving an Uber Black, you must really be doing something right to earn that kind of scratch! I might make $25 - $30/hr, on a good day, after I pay for my gas and oil changes, but once I consider brakes, tires, routine repairs and depreciation, at tax time, I'll be lucky if I average $18/hr, which is minimum wage in Seattle.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Raul-JZ said:


> They will do absolutely nothing as is. One way to pull this off is thru mobilization by having tons of you filing complaints in droves to the labor dept in hopes that will trigger an investigation of sorts. Simultaneously, most of you should reach out to state senators and explain to their staff what is going on. When we have lots of ppl talking, it will eventually reach the deaf ears of our politicians.


For every one driver who makes their voice heard in favor of higher compensation, there are 100 people who use rideshare because of the low fares and will not politically support anything that would cause those fares to rise. # of people = votes. Votes = re-election. When a pol starts supporting legislation that voters oppose and that cost voters $, they lose re-election. Guess where your legislators stand on making it more expensive to run a gig-labor based business?


----------



## Debforbush

Markisonit said:


> In 2015 I kept strict records, mileage, and receipts and did it full time for 9 months (before Uber SUCKED). You will never convince me that you owed zero in taxes. That simply is a line of BS.
> Because I had no W2 job to offset it I owed BIG TIME. You cannot write off enough to offset the tax liability.


Ahhh but yet I got $854 back ( earned income credit)


----------



## Hexonxonx

Debforbush said:


> Ahhh but yet I got $854 back ( earned income credit)


I got a small refund this year, $154. All I did was DD and GH over t he previous year. I didn't make enough on UE to report although yes, earnings under $600 do have to be reported, they just won't bother chasing you down.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Hexonxonx said:


> I got a small refund this year, $154. All I did was DD and GH over t he previous year. I didn't make enough on UE to report although yes, earnings under $600 do have to be reported, they just won't bother chasing you down.


I thought they dont issue a 1099 under 600. Which in that case you're saying you have to make your own 1099?


----------



## Xuberu

I'll pass unless there's a clearer picture of the reasons why and what it's supposed to accomplish. I do well on the 4th.


----------



## Atavar

jaxbeachrides said:


> I thought they dont issue a 1099 under 600. Which in that case you're saying you have to make your own 1099?


No, your just supposed to put it in the block for other income. Right along with your lawn mowing and snow shoveling earnings.


----------



## Mole

Judge and Jury said:


> Ok.
> 
> Just don't expect your Jack in the Box order to be delivered in a timely manner.
> 
> Further, the french fry tax may be aggressively applied.


Lol I really never order food I like to eat in a restaurant.


----------



## Hexonxonx

jaxbeachrides said:


> I thought they dont issue a 1099 under 600. Which in that case you're saying you have to make your own 1099?


They won't issue them for income under $600 but the IRS does require that all income be reported. They just won't do anything to you since it's under $600. Other income or something like that. It may even ask if you have income but didn't get a 1099.


----------



## 232200

A strike in ride share won’t work. Sure many will strike, but they will create a surge, then they will become scabs. I took part in the March 17th strike. It was a failure as I didn’t see any surges in my market. This tells me not enough drivers took part. I did my part, that’s all I can do. I suppose the that strike did get Uber‘s attention, because the day before they added the gas surcharge


----------



## Justice41ca

Judge and Jury said:


> Spoke with members of the local union organizers and July 4th has been designated as the next organized movement in response:
> 
> To non-tippers.


 I don't think we should just be protesting just non tippers I think we should protest how our rates are going down and down I don't know where you guys are but we're in California and what used to be a nice amount for ride is now $3
Gas $7


----------



## Nats121

232200 said:


> A strike in ride share won’t work. Sure many will strike, but they will create a surge, then they will become scabs. I took part in the March 17th strike. It was a failure as I didn’t see any surges in my market. This tells me not enough drivers took part. I did my part, that’s all I can do. I suppose the that strike did get Uber‘s attention, because the day before they added the gas surcharge


The success of a strike isn't measured in the number of drivers who participate, it's measured in whether or not it gets the attention of the media and the politicians.

The 2019 California strike was a success despite the fact that few drivers took part in it. The reason it was a success was it was able to get the attention of the media and the support of politicians including Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. And the reason it was able to get the attention of the media was because it was well-organized and had a clear message.

That strike was an important catalyst for the passage of AB5 despite heavy lobbying against it by Uber and the other gig companies.


----------



## dgates01

Xuberu said:


> I'll pass unless there's a clearer picture of the reasons why and what it's supposed to accomplish. I do well on the 4th.


Don't worry about what other drivers want you to do. Most of the peopel whining about non-tippers are just lousy at their job to begin with. There is a _reason_ they're not getting tips.


----------



## Judge and Jury

dgates01 said:


> Don't worry about what other drivers want you to do. Most of the peopel whining about non-tippers are just lousy at their job to begin with. There is a _reason_ they're not getting tips.


The original post was facetious.

Many drivers complain about non-tippers while profitable delivery drivers simply decline unprofitable offers.

Further, striking is futile without an organization to communicate with and cajole hundreds of thousands of independent contractors.


----------



## Evaunit01berserk

I smell tip cagies in this thread. 

Oh no please mr rider give me a dollar and 5 stars! If you don't I can't pay for gas to pick up the next guy for my 100 percent acceptance rating. Please sir, whip me some more


----------



## dgates01

Judge and Jury said:


> The original post was facetious.
> 
> Many drivers complain about non-tippers while profitable delivery drivers simply decline unprofitable offers.
> 
> Further, striking is futile without an organization to communicate with and cajole hundreds of thousands of independent contractors.


Yes I realize that. My comment was more on the pointlessness of striking to begin with.


----------



## PNF

Lando74 said:


> For every sucker who falls for these calls to strike there’s an opportunist willing to take advantage and make extra money. Because that’s what we are - independent contractors. There is no union, no solidarity, no camaraderie. We’re competitors, not co-workers. Either I get the ride or you do. I will always make sure I get the ride if it’s worth it and pass the junk ones to you.
> 
> People have been “striking” for years. Uber doesn’t care. California tried to pass a law essentially ending the idea of independent contractors and force companies to convert them to employees. It failed. Why? Because the vast majority of us know what being an independent contractor means, what the advantages are and we knowingly and willingly signed up to be just that.
> 
> So here we are again, hearing from those few people under the delusion that they were “hired” to be employees, that their imaginary “employer” owes them something, that they’re getting “screwed” by the very agreement they signed. Go ahead, fight those windmills like Don Quixote. While you’re chasing imaginary dragons we’ll be out there making more money with less competition. Thanks in advance.


Well said. I’ve been an independent (love the word) contractor since ‘85. Wouldn’t have it any other way.
I don’t like keeping anyone’s schedule but my own. This is the life I’ve chosen.


----------



## UberStreets

Ms. Mercenary said:


> WTf? Jax?!? He’s one of the nicest guys here!
> 
> That was the name on the order. If anything, he was being nice by suggesting it was for her kids rather than for herself.
> 
> People should really stop this crap. If actual events match a stereotype, it’s still ACTUAL EVENTS. I’ve not seen anyone throwing a fit over Karens. Ever. Not once.
> 
> Get over it. Grow up.


The problem with Jax's statement is that he admitted to not even delivering to "Shaquita", so any further statement he made about children he never encountered is inappropriate at best.

And the narrative was racist. You may not be bothered by such a narrative.... maybe because you're accustomed to such narrative being spoken at your dinner table every night? But you don't get to tell someone else that they can't call it out. And we're gonna continue to call out BS narratives like Jax's. So, you'll need to accept that and move on. Or just move on.


----------



## UberStreets

jaxbeachrides said:


> You're right. It was shequonda. My bad.
> 
> Yeah, it's my fault that was the order. Whatever dude.


If you can't do better, just say that. But being hateful is not gonna make your Uber paycheck larger - not even a little bit.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

UberStreets said:


> The problem with Jax's statement is that he admitted to not even delivering to "Shaquita", so any further statement he made about children he never encountered is inappropriate at best.
> 
> And the narrative was racist. You may not be bothered by such a narrative.... maybe because you're accustomed to such narrative being spoken at your dinner table every night? But you don't get to tell someone else that they can't call it out. And we're gonna continue to call out BS narratives like Jax's. So, you'll need to accept that and move on. Or just move on.


Why would it be part of my dinner table conversation at all?

Let me ask you if you scream “racism!” every time you hear a Karen story? Or is that ok?

‘Cause we all know Karen’s white.

It is EXACTLY the same thing. No matter what you tell yourself to pretend it’s different.


----------



## 227917

UberStreets said:


> This complaint sounds more racist that valid. How do you know "Shaquita" had 7 kids if you cancelled the order and didn't deliver to her afterall? You don't make your case very well by using stereotypes and "koolaid" and black names like "Shaquita." It sounds like bad pay is not your only issue here. The customers are not the issue. The company is the issue here. Good luck out there! Sounds like you're gonna need it.


Very well said…. Obviously a BIGOT…. And I can guarantee if this person was cashed a KAREN they be offended… and play the victim 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

FefetheDiva63 said:


> Very well said…. Obviously a BIGOT…. And I can guarantee if this person was cashed a KAREN they be offended… and play the victim 🤷🏽‍♀️


Literally *no one* is offended by “Karen”.

Therein lies the difference. Not that you would understand.


----------



## Discdom

Ourrideshare said:


> Worked with Uber for 5.5 years with 9k+ rides. It was not easy to get ahead though extremely helpful in the times that quick money was needed.
> There is a new platform that has just launched in Atlanta, GA. It is gives drivers a means to recruit other drivers and earn commissions weekly, even though drivers get 70% of the gross daily. Plus, when 40 people have been recruited to drive, then the weekly commission becomes passive income. Each week, a minimum number of hours online are needed for commission eligibility, but the hours go down with each tenth recruit.
> 
> It is about time that there is a serious competitor for the two large companies in this industry. Check out this site that gives details RideShare, and if you drive in Atlanta, then we should all be in favor of having something better for us.


TRYP in Miami. Was so promising. Huge scam. People paid them to drive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

None of the Uber clones outside or Austin ever made any progress towards actually competing. And once Uber/Lyft forced themselves back into Austin the competitors that popped up there died off again.

A new rideshare company isn’t the answer, without protections the new guy can screw us just as hard as the old guys can.


$2.00 deliveries is Orlando bad.

these guys have no concept of ethics and without being forced to they will never change.

lock in factories with child labor and unsafe machines packaging and selling tainted food.

That’s the world without government regulation 

There’s no reason that the government can’t set a pay per mile pay per minute and customer price.

Sure surges will go away but in my market a 75% cut on taxi rates would be a 300% increase over current X rates.


you Can’t trust these guys. I won’t ever trust them. People like this have to watched and audited regularly.


----------



## wallae

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> None of the Uber clones outside or Austin ever made any progress towards actually competing. And once Uber/Lyft forced themselves back into Austin the competitors that popped up there died off again.
> 
> A new rideshare company isn’t the answer, without protections the new guy can screw us just as hard as the old guys can.
> 
> 
> $2.00 deliveries is Orlando bad.
> 
> these guys have no concept of ethics and without being forced to they will never change.
> 
> lock in factories with child labor and unsafe machines packaging and selling tainted food.
> 
> That’s the world without government regulation
> 
> There’s no reason that the government can’t set a pay per mile pay per minute and customer price.
> 
> Sure surges will go away but in my market a 75% cut on taxi rates would be a 300% increase over current X rates.
> 
> 
> you Can’t trust these guys. I won’t ever trust them. People like this have to watched and audited regularly.


How does a few pennies per mile fix sitting empty?
That’s the problem I see


----------



## UberStreets

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why would it be part of my dinner table conversation at all?
> 
> Let me ask you if you scream “racism!” every time you hear a Karen story? Or is that ok?
> 
> ‘Cause we all know Karen’s white.
> 
> It is EXACTLY the same thing. No matter what you tell yourself to pretend it’s different.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nope! It's not exactly the same thing. People aren't going around calling Karens out just because these women are "white." Karens are the women who defend racist statements. Karens are the women who call the cops on random people of color, just for existing. Karens are women who relentlessly stand up for racists and defend racism. Why are YOU defending racist statements? 👀


----------



## Judge and Jury

Evaunit01berserk said:


> I smell tip cagies in this thread.
> 
> Oh no please mr rider give me a dollar and 5 stars! If you don't I can't pay for gas to pick up the next guy for my 100 percent acceptance rating. Please sir, whip me some more


Ha Ha!

This is a food delivery forum.

We know how much we are getting paid and the total miles from offer acceptance until final delivery before we accept or decline an offer.

Plus, sometimes we get extra cuz the app is hiding some of the tip.

No need to beg for tips, we simply decline unprofitable offers without any repercussions for doing so.

By the way, what is a tip cagies?

And how do you smell it through your phone?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Ask yourself, why did you automatically assume Shaniqua’s not white? And that Jax _is_?

I don’t see racism as primitively as you do. It’s not a knee-jerk reaction for me. 

And you don’t get to define it for me. You’ve given me ample reasons to doubt your competence.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

I just posted the name as it showed up on the order.

Any no tip order is not getting delivered regardless.

Lemonade is a drink mix and fries are potatoes. 
Everyone knows that's buying groceries costs less.

It makes zero financial sense to pay top dollar for items and services you can't afford with no tip.


----------



## Judge and Jury

OK, people.

Let's focus.

No more posts about tax refunds or bigotry.

Strike. Strike. Strike!

Wednesday, July 4th is only ten days away.

Are you pumped up and excited to decline all unprofitable offers?

Is your thumb up to the demand of declining hundreds of offers per hour?

We need to be united in our efforts on that day.

Decline. Decline. Decline!

Wednesday, July 4th.

Ten days from today.

Be prepared.


----------



## UberBastid

Judge and Jury said:


> OK, people.
> Let's focus.
> No more posts about tax refunds or bigotry.
> 
> Strike. Strike. Strike!
> 
> Wednesday, July 4th is only ten days away.
> Are you pumped up and excited to decline all unprofitable offers?
> Is your thumb up to the demand of declining hundreds of offers per hour?
> We need to be united in our efforts on that day.
> 
> Decline. Decline. Decline!
> 
> Wednesday, July 4th.
> Ten days from today.
> 
> Be prepared.


it doesn't work.
Strike won't work, not with this group.
Do a search above for the numbers of strikes called for in the last few years ... how much of a raise did YOU get from that?

We now return you to your regularly scheduled diet of discussions about tax refunds and bigotry.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

UberBastid said:


> We now return you to your regularly scheduled diet of discussions about tax refunds and bigotry.


Now we're talking!!!


----------



## UberStreets

FefetheDiva63 said:


> Very well said…. Obviously a BIGOT…. And I can guarantee if this person was cashed a KAREN they be offended… and play the victim 🤷🏽‍♀️


Absolutely! Socially responsible speech is not a thing with these people.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> Ask yourself, why did you automatically assume Shaniqua’s not white? And that Jax _is_?
> 
> I don’t see racism as primitively as you do. It’s not a knee-jerk reaction for me.
> 
> And you don’t get to define it for me. You’ve given me ample reasons to doubt your competence.


Ms. Mercenary, your defense of a racist narrative is relentless. And that's a red flag. But if you'll give me an example of a white Shaniqua, you might have a smidgeon of an argument here. Also, I never said Jax was white either.

Lastly, the only thought process that is "primitive" here, is yours, in thinking people should be silent instead of calling out racism. You probably wish this was 1922 instead of 2022, but it's not.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

UberStreets said:


> Absolutely! Socially responsible speech is not a thing with these people.
> 
> Ms. Mercenary, your defense of a racist narrative is relentless. And that's a red flag. But if you'll give me an example of a white Shaniqua, you might have a smidgeon of an argument here. Also, I never said Jax was white either.
> 
> Lastly, the only thought process that is "primitive" here, is yours, in thinking people should be silent instead of calling out racism. You probably wish this was 1922 instead of 2022, but it's not.


----------



## Judge and Jury

UberBastid said:


> it doesn't work.
> Strike won't work, not with this group.
> Do a search above for the numbers of strikes called for in the last few years ... how much of a raise did YOU get from that?
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled diet of discussions about tax refunds and bigotry.


OMG.

You, again?

The original post has been regularly described as facetious, a joke and/or satire by the original poster.

Do you own a calendar?

It might give you a clue.


----------



## UberBastid

Judge and Jury said:


> The original post has been regularly described as facetious, a joke and/or satire by the original poster.


Yea. So was mine.
Did you miss it?

The strikes we've organized in the past have been VERY successful and resulted in massive pay increases and beefed up benefits packages.
Did you do the research?

Now, like I said, back to our regularly scheduled program of political posts and bigot accusations.


.


----------



## Nats121

UberBastid said:


> it doesn't work.
> Strike won't work, not with this group.
> Do a search above for the numbers of strikes called for in the last few years ... how much of a raise did YOU get from that?
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled diet of discussions about tax refunds and bigotry.


Poorly organized strikes don't work but well-organized ones can. 

The 2019 CA strike was well organized and got the attention of the media and the politicians including Democratic presidential candidates.

The strike was a catalyst for the passage of AB5.


----------



## haji

Strike with a touch of violence will get Uber attention.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

wallae said:


> How does a few pennies per mile fix sitting empty?
> That’s the problem I see


Your right, it is only _pennies per mile_.

75% of the local taxi rate would give uber a 60 penny cut out of 240 pennies per mile charged to the customer, and 180 pennies per mile to the driver.

Currently in this town drivers get 53 pennies per mile which means it would be _127 more pennies per mile_.

Given in 12 hours I do about 100-125 paid miles, times 127 more pennies per mile.

That's about an additonal 12,700 pennies to about 15,875 pennies a day.


What can you do with 12,700 pennies? Because I spent about 13,000 pennies on a weeks groceries today.

sure it is only pennies. Pennies add up.

10,000 pennies is only 55-68 pound of metal, plus a carrying bucket is more than a weight 50 pound sack of horse shit.

So you're right. It is just a few more pennies a mile. 88 pounds of pennies more per day,. I want you to contimplate a 88 pound sack of pennies. That's how much uber drivers in my town would make more per day.


I mean I prefer to visualize currency in the little slips of paper, it's much more tangeable then pennies.

I mean 88 pounds of pennies is just rediculous. Who counts money that way?

6-8 slips of paper with a $20 on them is much more tangeable for me.

But i mean if you want to do the math in pennies thats perfectly OK.

If you want to use a REALLY obscure payment systems to measure a days pay I usually make 6 truckloads of horse shit a day driving a cab.

How many truckloads of horse shit do you think we should be getting paid a day? Currently in my town it's about 2 truckloads of horse shit a day doing uberX and about 6 truckloads a day driving a cab.

Yeah that's a huge load of horse shit isn't it? So many tasty carrots can be grown with that much horse shit.

mmhh.. Carrots


----------



## wallae

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your right, it is only _pennies per mile_.
> 
> 75% of the local taxi rate would give uber a 60 penny cut out of 240 pennies per mile charged to the customer, and 180 pennies per mile to the driver.
> 
> Currently in this town drivers get 53 pennies per mile which means it would be _127 more pennies per mile_.
> 
> Given in 12 hours I do about 100-125 paid miles, times 127 more pennies per mile.
> 
> That's about an additonal 12,700 pennies to about 15,875 pennies a day.
> 
> 
> What can you do with 12,700 pennies? Because I spent about 13,000 pennies on a weeks groceries today.
> 
> sure it is only pennies. Pennies add up.
> 
> 10,000 pennies is only 55-68 pound of metal, plus a carrying bucket is more than a weight 50 pound sack of horse shit.
> 
> So you're right. It is just a few more pennies a mile. 88 pounds of pennies more per day,. I want you to contimplate a 88 pound sack of pennies. That's how much uber drivers in my town would make more per day.
> 
> 
> I mean I prefer to visualize currency in the little slips of paper, it's much more tangeable then pennies.
> 
> I mean 88 pounds of pennies is just rediculous. Who counts money that way?
> 
> 6-8 slips of paper with a $20 on them is much more tangeable for me.
> 
> But i mean if you want to do the math in pennies thats perfectly OK.
> 
> If you want to use a REALLY obscure payment systems to measure a days pay I usually make 6 truckloads of horse shit a day driving a cab.
> 
> How many truckloads of horse shit do you think we should be getting paid a day? Currently in my town it's about 2 truckloads of horse shit a day doing uberX and about 6 truckloads a day driving a cab.
> 
> Yeah that's a huge load of horse shit isn't it? So many tasty carrots can be grown with that much horse shit.
> 
> mmhh.. Carrots


Well I’m out for the first time since Saturday
Looks ok here 
Only too many will f it up


----------



## Judge and Jury

UberBastid said:


> Yea. So was mine.
> Did you miss it?
> 
> The strikes we've organized in the past have been VERY successful and resulted in massive pay increases and beefed up benefits packages.
> Did you do the research?
> 
> Now, like I said, back to our regularly scheduled program of political posts and bigot accusations.
> 
> 
> .


OK.

I'll bite.

Which company did you organize a strike against?

How much was the massive wage increase?

How were the benefit packages beefed up?

Research? On what company or industry?

Are you involved in the recent barrista uprising or the janitor/housekeeper hotel worker's organization efforts?


----------



## Fuber-driver

My strike starts from today


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Blah blah blah blah blah.

I’m laying here in the parking lot striking. DD is tempting me with offers like this, but I’m standing - I mean laying - strong!


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

Grubhubflub said:


> View attachment 660357


Yeah... 😂😂😂


----------



## mrwhts

I went on strike with you all , I logged accepted 4 deliveries canceled 4 deliveries signed out...
On a side note I saw some states got 2.50 for each for the 4th. LOL not here.


----------



## Heisenburger

Nats121 said:


> if the govt mandates minimum pay requirements


Like the Fare Share Plan ?



> Updated: January 2021: Seattle Uber and Lyft Drivers See a Pay Bump Uber and Lyft drivers are starting to see changes based on the law that Seattle lawmakers passed regarding a minimum wage for gig workers. Joshua McNichols of KUOW interviewed drivers in the area to see if they noticed any changes. Driver Papa Diawara told McNichols that he’d seen an increase in his earnings overall. Before the change took place, he’d been earning around $20 to $22 in the process of taking someone to the airport and now that number has raised to about $26 to $28. The article does not mention if the money earned was quoted for similar length fares or what parameters the driver had for quoting this increase in pay. One positive change for drivers in Seattle, however, is that the minimum fare received has been raised to $5 instead of the original $2.97.


----------



## Heisenburger

Nats121 said:


> If the govt were to mandate $2 per mile and .50 per minute pay rates that's what companies would pay the drivers, end of story.


Yeah that happened in Seattle:

Fare Share Plan


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I’m striking from The apps in July 4th.

Not logging into Uber/Lyft/floor trash.

Still picked up a taxi for the day but the cab company is awesome.


----------



## Heisenburger

I forgot to inquire earlier because I completely forgot about it since I never heard any news whatsoever on or after July 4:

*So... how'd it all go?* I assume no blood was spilled on the mean streets by irate paxholes. I assume Dara flew on his private jet to all major cities to receive his public lashings.


----------



## Heisenburger

And I meant to ask: who's coordinating the huge one on Labor day this year?

Just two weeks away!


----------



## Judge and Jury

Heisenburger said:


> I forgot to inquire earlier because I completely forgot about it since I never heard any news whatsoever on or after July 4:
> 
> *So... how'd it all go?* I assume no blood was spilled on the mean streets by irate paxholes. I assume Dara flew on his private jet to all major cities to receive his public lashings.


It was a complete success.

Five different news stations in SoCal reported on the results of the strike.

Surprised you were not notified of the results by the ring leaders.

Seems the gig app universe revolves around you, but, it seems, the organizers discounted your possible contributions.


----------



## Heisenburger

Judge and Jury said:


> It was a complete success.
> 
> Five different news stations in SoCal reported on the results of the strike.
> 
> Surprised you were not notified of the results by the ring leaders.
> 
> Seems the gig app universe revolves around you, but, it seems, the organizers discounted your possible contributions.


I see. Intriguing. I can't find any more details about it online though.

I only know about this one:



> Uber Files reignited protests in Rome, Naples and Milan by taxi drivers who stopped their services and staged sit-in protests on Tuesday, Italian media reported, and demonstrated at parliament today. Drivers have been protesting for weeks against a bill they claim threatens the taxi industry by allowing more competition from companies like Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber Files sparks street protests, calls to investigate politicians and a rude rebuttal - ICIJ
> 
> 
> Officials in multiple countries react to findings on the ride-hailing giant’s lobbying and other aggressive tactics behind its global rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.icij.org


----------



## Atavar

I for one have seen no positive changes.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Heisenburger said:


> I see. Intriguing. I can't find any more details about it online though.
> 
> I only know about this one:


Yep. 

Hard to find on Google.

Try Bing.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Heisenburger said:


> And I meant to ask: who's coordinating the huge one on Labor day this year?
> 
> Just two weeks away!


So,

A strike on Labor Day.

Wednesday, September 14th.

Guessing you should spearhead the effort.

Strike, Strike, Strike!


----------



## Judge and Jury

Atavar said:


> I for one have seen no positive changes.


It is a long and involved process.

Expect to see results in January of next year.


----------



## Heisenburger

Atavar said:


> I for one have seen no positive changes.


 Pretty sure we have to be less girly like this:



> ...*protests in Rome, Naples and Milan by taxi drivers who stopped their services and staged sit-in protests...*





Judge and Jury said:


> Try Bing.


Oh that little trick eh? Google bad and Bing good eh?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> A strike on Labor Day.
> 
> Wednesday, September 14th.
> 
> Guessing you should spearhead the effort.
> 
> Strike, Strike, Strike!


I’m in!

Also striking on September 3! I always strike on September 3!


----------



## Heisenburger

Judge and Jury said:


> Expect to see results in January of next year.


What should ants expect? Free kneepads, Uber branded ones, of course?


----------



## sumidaj

Heisenburger said:


> What should ants expect? Free kneepads, Uber branded ones, of course?



They'll have us purchase some dish sponges to tie around our knees then reimburse us through the app


----------



## Emptynesst

I strike every slow day of the week , but when it’s busy , I cross the picket line . Strike , strike , strike , busy, busy , busy , strike , strike , strike


----------



## Judge and Jury

Heisenburger said:


> Pretty sure we have to be less girly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that little trick eh? Google bad and Bing good eh?


Four letter name good.

Six letter name bad.

How many legs do you have?


----------



## STRIDERr

Hexonxonx said:


> No thank you. That's the one of the busiest days of the year.


lol


----------

